# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Commencez-vous  ressentir les effets de la crise  votre travail ?

## Blo0d4x3

Bonjour,

Un ptit post pour savoir si vous aussi  votre travail vous commencez  ressentir les effets de la crise, sous quelle forme et quelles consquences.
Comment voyez-vous les effets  court et moyen terme ?

Pour moi a commence  se ressentir, travaillant chez un constructeur automobile, baisse des ventes, chmage technique _etc_. Bien que je pense que c'est plus suite au pic du prix du baril du mois de juillet.

Je suis pas (encore) affect personnellement, si ca ne s'agrave pas trop dans le secteur informatique on ne devrait pas trop trinquer, mais je le sens mal quand mme, si des projets sont rduits voire annuls. Je suis plutt pessimiste sur l'avenir.

----------


## ryan

Yop!

Il y a quelques annes, j'ai crit une application de gestion de portefeuille immobilier pour un client aux  USA, o le systme est assez particulier et implique une gestion des flux de donnes et des flux financiers assez spciales. 

Ce client a fait faillite, et comme je lui louais l'application, bin, cette application ne me rapporte plus rien  ::(: 

Heureusement que ce n'est pas la seule application qui me fait vivre et que le dollar remonte par rapport  l'euro, sinon je serais mal  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Travaillant dans une banque, il est assez dur de prvoir l'avenir  l'heure actuelle. Les budgets 2009 sont faits, et tant assistant extrieur, ce n'est pas improbable que l'on se retrouve avec un contrat rompu. La crise n'affecte pas totalement l'quipe dans laquelle je suis, mais le mot d'ordre c'est "budget 0 risques". Ca dit bien tout..

----------


## BugFactory

Plus de budget => fin de ma mission. Je ne sais pas o je serai la semaine prochaine.

----------


## souviron34

> Travaillant dans une banque, il est assez dur de prvoir l'avenir  l'heure actuelle.


Seulement  l'heure actuelle ??  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

non, mais maintenant a se voit beaucoup mieux  ::P:

----------


## souviron34

mais a ne les empchent pas de se poser des questions sur l'origine de la crise _actuelle_  ::roll:: 

(parce qu'il est bien certain qu'avant, ils pouvaient prdire l'avenir  ::aie::  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lyche

> Seulement  l'heure actuelle ??



disons qu'en temps normal, quand tu es dans une structure stable et fiable, tu n'as pas trop de soucis et tu as le temps de voir arriver les choses. Mais dans le super context politico-conomique mondiale a complique grandement les choses, parce que tout peut bouger en quelques heures. Tout dpend du march boursier, qui est loin d'tre au beau fixe pour le CAC40..

----------


## souviron34

> disons qu'en temps normal, quand tu es dans une structure stable et fiable, tu n'as pas trop de soucis et tu as le temps de voir arriver les choses. Mais dans le super context politico-conomique mondiale a complique grandement les choses, parce que tout peut bouger en quelques heures. Tout dpend du march boursier, qui est loin d'tre au beau fixe pour le CAC40..





> mais a ne les empchent pas de se poser des questions sur l'origine de la crise _actuelle_ 
> 
> (parce qu'il est bien certain qu'avant, ils pouvaient prdire l'avenir )


ce que je voulais dire, c'est que n'importe quel personnage lambda le subodore depuis plus d'une dizaine d'annes (_voir tous les dbats et arguments sur les fonds de pension et autres actionnaires_), et que par consquent fallait tre un peu ... avec des oeillres.. pour ne pas voir qu'on allait vers une crise majeure...

Que ce soit les investisseurs purs et le rendement des actions indpendant de la valeur de l'entreprise, les dlocalisations pas dans le but damliorer la production mais dans le but d'amliorer les rendements des dividendes, les bulles .com et immobilire (_et pas seulement aux US, mais ici-mme_), que des granges dans un coin perdu de France se vendent 450 000  euros,  autant d'indicateurs que cela fait un moment que les banquiers font n'importe quoi et que la spculation spcule non sur la valeur des choses mais sur le qu'en-dira-t-on en vogue.... 

Et que donc qui dit pari sans bases dit cuite assure, et lendemains de cuite qui dchantent...

Sauf que c'est nous qui trinquont..

----------


## r0d

> ce que je voulais dire, c'est que n'importe quel personnage lambda le subodore depuis plus d'une dizaine d'annes (_voir tous les dbats et arguments sur les fonds de pension et autres actionnaires_), et que par consquent fallait tre un peu ... avec des oeillres.. pour ne pas voir qu'on allait vers une crise majeure...


Et qu'aujourd'hui il faut avoir des oeillres pour ne pas voir que a va recommencer rgulirement.

En fait, moi cette crise me fait rigoler: avez-vous souvenir, pour ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans, d'une priode o la France n'tait pas "en crise"?

Pour rpondre  la question du PO, en Espagne, les consquences concrte de cette crise se ressentent tous les jours,  beaucoup de niveaux. A mon niveau, les pilotes sont de plus en plus rares.

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, moi cette crise me fait rigoler: avez-vous souvenir, pour ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans, d'une priode o la France n'tait pas "en crise"?


les plus de 30 aussi  ::aie:: 

Depuis 1973 (_j'avais 16 ans_) et le "premier choc ptrolier", nous entendons "on va sortir du tunnel" ..

Trouvez l'erreur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## epsilon68

c'est peut-etre la fin d'un systeme qu'on essaie de maintenir en vie non?

----------


## PhiberOptik

Ils y a des types qui ne vont pas sentir la crise car il y sont depuis longtemps. Y a t il plus pire que de ne trouver quoi manger? bah il y des personnes qui n'ont mme pas quoi manger depuis des dcennies.

----------


## r0d

> c'est peut-etre la fin d'un systeme qu'on essaie de maintenir en vie non?


Il faudrait un Nostradamus pour rpondre. A moins que, un BHL ou un Minc nous sorte leurs divinations en double page du Monde (si ce n'est pas dj fait ^^)  ::roll:: 

Pour ma part, je penche plutt pour l'hypothse suivante: 

Je ne dvelopperai pas ici, mais ces crises n'ont comme consquence finale qu'un transfert de capital du salariat vers les dtenteurs du capital. Ces crises varient en ampleur et en dure, mais elles ne font en dfinitive qu'acclrer, comme les pulsations irrgulires et inconstantes d'un coeur malade, un processus pas vraiment rcent. Elle s'inscrivent dans une tendance (bearish pour certains, bullish pour d'autres), mais ne sont pas des "cassures". Je crois que dans l'immdiat, rien ne va changer. Ou plutt a va continuer  voluer dans le mme sens. D'un ct, nous avons un systme de propagande plus puissant que l'humanit n'ait jamais connu, et de l'autre, une utilisation militaire (voir, par exemple, les travaux de Chomsky sur le terrorisme d'tat) "pertinente", forment un systme de "contrle" que je crois suffisemment solide pour rsister encore longtemps.

Je pense qu'il va falloir une vraie crise conomique pour que les choses changent vraiment. Une vraie crise, je veux dire par l une crise qui va va toucher mme l'lite. Par exemple, un "pic oil" mal gr, ou un "pic uranium" non prvu. Quelque chose dans le style.

----------


## Lyche

> c'est peut-etre la fin d'un systeme qu'on essaie de maintenir en vie non?


Mais ce systme en fin de vie est dtenue par quelques personnes qui font tout pour le maintenir, et jusqu'a prsent ils y arrive et en profitent un max..

----------


## zandru

> avez-vous souvenir, pour ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans, d'une priode o la France n'tait pas "en crise"?


Non, c'est un thme plus que rcurant dans toutes les campagnes politiques.
Faire peur fait voter. Que ce soit une crise financire, conomique, social d'ailleurs.

La diffrence tout de mme avec la crise actuel, c'est qu'elle touche de plein fouet le secteur des banques, ce qui est nouveau pour les moins de 30 ans (et un peu plus aussi  :;): ).
Le fait que cela touche le capital va sans doute faire ragir les dcideurs.

----------


## Lyche

Ils ont tellement bien ragis, qu'ils accptent et cautionnent ce systme.. A quoi va servir les milliards que les diffrents tats ont miraculeusement trouv du jour au lendemain? A soutenir les emprunt. Ce qui est parat abrant puisqu'une partie de la crise est due  ce systme trs laxiste qu'est l'emprunt.

----------


## Bathou

je pense que le problme c'est que si on soutient pas les emprunts, on soutient pas les banques... or les banques financent les entreprises qui font aussi joujou en bourse, donc les entreprises ont plus de sous, donc elles vont licencier  mort, donc niveau boulot ca va tre l'angoisse pour de nombreuses personnes et ca entrainera une baisse de la consommation gnrale donc ca va mettre en galre les entreprises qui n'auront pas encore t touche... etc etc vieux cercle vicieux...
en gros, pour sauver l'conomie, je pense qu'on n'avait pas le choix que de mettre des milliards dans les banques (oui oui les responsables...)
donc moralit : le systme quand il marche, c'est bien et quand il marche plus, c'est la misre!

merci aux 10000 c** qui en faisant n'importe quoi on russi  mettre 6 milliards de personne en galre...

----------


## Lyche

A mon sens, le problme majeur est quand mme cette espce de cautionnement gnralis de cette crise. On dbloque des fonds, je suis pour, il faut de l'argent pour que a tourne, malheureusement, mais ce qui m'nerve et m'effrai  la fois, c'est que personne n'explique pourquoi, que personne ne dit "on donne sous condition de..." les banques ont merd, et c'est tellement normal qu'on dbloque plus de liquidit en quelques jours que l'on en verra jamais en une vie.. Ca m'horripile... Et a me fait vraiment penser au "complxe Homer Simpson" Je fais une erreur et je n'en tire aucune conscquence, ni aucun changement dans ma faon de vivre.

----------


## Bathou

Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, ca me rvolte un max de voir tout cet argent que si le banques avaient pas dconns on aurait pu utiliser pour faire autre chose...
Un truc qui m'a agac aussi : l'tat ne trouve pas les quelques millions qu'il faut pour financ le rsa et la pouf on trouve des milliards pour les banques...
Et les guignols responsables de ce bazar, c'est limite si on les flicite pas et a me tue...

le seul truc bien dans la crise, c'est le prix de l'essence qui a bien baiss... ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Tiens, ce que tu dis me fais penser  truc. Je vais certainement dire une connerie mais bon, je ne suis plus  une connerie prs  ::aie:: 

En fait, en psychologie sociale, les chercheurs ont montr qu'il existe un mcanisme chez l'tre humain qu'ils appellent l'*engagement*. En gros, ce mcanisme fonctionne ainsi:  un moment donn un individu fait un choix. Toutes les tudes ont montr qu'une fois que ce choix a t fait, par la suite, le comportement du sujet sera (plus ou moins, selon le type et la "force" de l'engagement) fortement influenc par ce choix, de faon  ce que les choix a postriori (aprs) auront tendance  valider (confirmer) ce premier choix. De ce que j'ai lu, si les choix suivant le premier vont dans le mme sens, c'est dans le but inconscient de (se?) montrer que ce premier choix tait le bon (validation).

Je ne sais pas si j'explique bien, mais en gros, ce mcanisme de l'engagement engendre ce qu'ils appellent l'effet "boule de neige": un premier choix engendre une escalade de choix qui vont dans le sens du premier, mme s'il s'avre que ce premier choix n'tait pas bon.

Je me demande si l'on peut adapter cette observation (que je n'ai vu que dans un contexte individuel)  une chelle plus grande.

En fait je crois que oui. Si l'on regarde un peu en arrire, on se rend compte que ce systme s'est mis en place progressivement au cours des sicles. Et que malgrs tous ses dfauts, on continue  le mettre en place de faon toujours plus radicale,  tel point que l'on est devenu totalement aveugle quant  son illogisme, sa dangerosit et son instabilit.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, ca me rvolte un max de voir tout cet argent que si le banques avaient pas dconns on aurait pu utiliser pour faire autre chose...
> Un truc qui m'a agac aussi : l'tat ne trouve pas les quelques millions qu'il faut pour financ le rsa et la pouf on trouve des milliards pour les banques...
> Et les guignols responsables de ce bazar, c'est limite si on les flicite pas et a me tue...
> 
> le seul truc bien dans la crise, c'est le prix de l'essence qui a bien baiss...


Heu peut-tre je vais dire une connerie, mais je prends le risque quand mme  ::aie::  ... : cet "argent dbloqu" est constitu de prts aux banques de la part de l'tat. Ces prts devront donc tre rembourss quand la crise sera passe (malgr toutes les incertitudes autour de a).
Si on "prte" de l'argent pour financer le RSA, comment pourrait-on rembourser cet argent avanc ? qui rembourserait ?
C'est pareil pour l'environnement ... on entend les gens se plaindre comme quoi ces milliards aurait pu servir pour l'environnement, mais si on prend un prt pour l'environnement qui le rembourse ? c'est pas cohrent ... l'tat ne prte qu des entits qui peuvent rembourser.

----------


## Bathou

c'est l que ma comprhension du truc s'arrte... parce que vu le dficit de l'tat... ::aie::  ::aie:: 
ou alors on continue  faire des prets dans du vent : on prete de l'argent qui existe pas mais on espre que ca va faire redmarrer le systme et qu'aprs on rcuprera ce qu'on a prt + les intrets...

en fait on recommence la meme connerie... -__-"

----------


## Vespasien

@*r0d*,
Toutes les bulles fonctionnent sur ce principe d'entrainement collectif (motivation et confortation mutuelle en oubliant les fondamentaux). A la hausse comme  la baisse.

----------


## zandru

Bonjour,

dite le moi si je me trompe, mais  ce que j'ai entendu l'tat prte au banque sur 10 ans  un taux X des sommes qu'il  lui-mme emprunt ailleurs (o ??)  un taux Y plus faible. Donc, au final l'tat ne perdra rien et mme devrait tre bnficiaire.

Bon ce n'est que des oui-dire je n'en suis pas sur.

----------


## Bathou

euh...
on m'a envoy ce lien
a fait peur...

----------


## zandru

Pour dtendre l'atmosphre je vous propose :

Crise des subprimes: une explication trs simple pour ceux qui essayent encore de comprendre...

Alors voil, Mme Ginette a une buvette  Houvin-Houvigneul, dans le Pas-de-Calais. Pour augmenter ses ventes, elle dcide de faire crdit  ses fidles clients, tous alcooliques, presque tous au chmage de longue dure. Vu qu'elle vend  crdit, Mme. Ginette voit augmenter sa frquentation et, en plus, peut augmenter un peu les prix de base du "calva" et du ballon de rouge.

Le jeune et dynamique directeur de l'agence bancaire locale, quant  lui, pense que les "ardoises" du troquet constituent, aprs tout, des actifs recouvrables, et commence  faire crdit  Mme. Ginette, ayant les dettes des ivrognes comme garantie.

Au sige de la banque, des traders aviss transforment ces actifs recouvrables en CDO, CMO, SICAV, SAMU, OVNI, SOS et autres sigles financiers que nul n'est capable de comprendre.
Ces instruments financiers servent ensuite de levier au march actionnaire et conduisent, au NYSE,  la City de Londres, au Bourses de Francfort et de Paris, etc.,  des oprations de drivs dont les garanties sont totalement inconnues de tous (c..d., les ardoises des ivrognes de Mme Ginette).
Ces "drivs" sont alors ngocis pendant des annes comme s'il s'agissait de titres trs solides et srieux sur les marchs financiers de 80 pays.

Jusqu'au jour o quelqu'un se rend compte que les alcoolos du troquet d'Houvin-Houvigneul n'ont pas un rond pour payer leurs dettes...
La buvette de Mme Ginette fait faillite.

Et le monde entier l'a dans le cul !

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

> Bonjour,
> 
> dite le moi si je me trompe, mais  ce que j'ai entendu l'tat prte au banque sur 10 ans  un taux X des sommes qu'il  lui-mme emprunt ailleurs (o ??)  un taux Y plus faible. Donc, au final l'tat ne perdra rien et mme devrait tre bnficiaire.
> 
> Bon ce n'est que des oui-dire je n'en suis pas sur.


le truc, c'est que le diffrentiel de taux d'intert ne couvre pas forcement le niveau de risque affront. alors oui, si tous les clients sont solvables et remboursent comme prvu, c'est gagnant pour l'tat. Mais ceci n'a rien d'vident.  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

> Bonjour,
> 
> dite le moi si je me trompe, mais  ce que j'ai entendu l'tat prte au banque sur 10 ans  un taux X des sommes qu'il  lui-mme emprunt ailleurs (o ??)  un taux Y plus faible. Donc, au final l'tat ne perdra rien et mme devrait tre bnficiaire.
> 
> Bon ce n'est que des oui-dire je n'en suis pas sur.


En faite, nous sommes dans un systme ou la dpendance au rapport  l'argent est trs, trs, trs grande. Ce qui fait que mme les pays qui n'ont pas de "problmes" financiers sont touchs par la crise. Les pays tels que les Etats unis, qui ont, rappelons le, une dte de l'Etat plus plus de 10 000Milliards de dollars (le gouvernement Bush est responsable d'une hausse du dficite de l'tat Amricain de prs de 40%, entretenir la guerre leur cote 1Milliard de dollar par jour depuis 5ans...) , bref, ces Etats s'endtent auprs de gouvernement tels que la chine, qui, depuis le systme des dlocalisations, se retrouvent avec des coffres pleins de billets. On pourrait se dire "Mais pourquoi la chine prte?" Simplement parce que les pays qui s'endettent sont les pays consommateurs du monde. Et que sans leur consommation, mme les nouveaux pays riches ne s'en sortiraient pas.
Ces nouveaux pays riches, n'ont pas encore la "puissance" des Etats unis, et c'est la que le bas-blesse. Nous sommes dans une systme o celui qui emprunte fixe lui mme les montants emprunts, et les montants rembourss.. au bout d'un moment a s'ssoufle et a coince.

----------


## Faiche

Une explication BD de la crise des subprimes par des traders (dans le mme ordre d'ides que le bistrot de Mme Ginette)


Sinon, pour se tenir bien inform de la situation, lisez eco.rue89.com

Pour finir, et reprendre le thread, moi je termine mon stage de fin d'tudes, et pendant ma recherche d'emploi, seule une entreprise (Business Objects) a invoqu la crise pour geler les emplois. J'ai trouv un travail trs bien pay dans une bonne socit, sans l'ombre d'un problme.

Edit : avec le lien c'est mieux

----------


## nicB

> euh...
> on m'a envoy ce lien
> a fait peur...


Si cette vido est vraie, alors oui a fait peur.
Le problme c'est que son auteur n'est pas du tout un conomiste ou autre.
Des personnes ont confirm ses propos ?

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... En fait je crois que oui. Si l'on regarde un peu en arrire, on se rend compte que ce systme s'est mis en place progressivement au cours des sicles. Et que malgrs tous ses dfauts, on continue  le mettre en place de faon toujours plus radicale,  tel point que l'on est devenu totalement aveugle quant  son illogisme, sa dangerosit et son instabilit.


Sauf que jusqu' prsent, on a pas trouv mieux comme systme ... Sauf en thorie bien sr, mais en thorie tous les systmes marchent ...

Les quelques tentatives alternatives ont fini, au mieux en bureaucratie tentaculaire et inefficace ( cf. l'URSS ), au pire en dictature sanglante et grotesque ( cf. la Core du Nord ) ...

----------


## Lyche

> Sauf que jusqu' prsent, on a pas trouv mieux comme systme ... Sauf en thorie bien sr, mais en thorie tous les systmes marchent ...
> 
> Les quelques tentatives alternatives ont fini, au mieux en bureaucratie tentaculaire et inefficace ( cf. l'URSS ), au pire en dictature sanglante et grotesque ( cf. la Core du Nord ) ...


je crois que la thorie est mal exploit par des personnes sans scrupules qui exploitent les failles des systme lorsque l'on essaye de les appliquer. Et c'est la le problme. Tant qu'il y aura des personnes pour exploiter les failles, il y aura des problmes pour les petites gens qui prennent les retour de flamme et les coups de bton.

----------


## souviron34

> je crois que la thorie est mal exploit par des personnes sans scrupules qui exploitent les failles des systme lorsque l'on essaye de les appliquer. Et c'est la le problme. Tant qu'il y aura des personnes pour exploiter les failles, il y aura des problmes pour les petites gens qui prennent les retour de flamme et les coups de bton.


sauf que justement, la thorie devrait tenir compte du fait que c'est inhrent  l'tre humain  ::aie:: 

Si *tous* les humains avaient un comportement _parfait_ thoriquement, il n'y aurait ni besoin de gouvernements, de lois, ni de rien du tout...


Comme nous avons appris en dmarche scientifique, si une hypothse est fausse, il faut en changer.

Les thories devraient donc tenir compte de la non-perfection de l'tre humain. Auquel cas il y aura _toujours_ des personnes pour exploiter les failles, et ceci _quel que soit le systme_.

 ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Les quelques tentatives alternatives ont fini, au mieux en bureaucratie tentaculaire et inefficace ( cf. l'URSS ), au pire en dictature sanglante et grotesque ( cf. la Core du Nord ) ...


Pour l'URSS, je ne dirai rien, c'est trop complexe pour en parler ici, surtout dans ce topic.

En revanche, le cas de la Core du Nord est plus simple (et assez comparable  Cuba), et je n'ai aujourd'hui aucun doute sur la vracit de ceci:
"Le 9 septembre 1948, l'Assemble populaire suprme proclame la Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core  Pyongyang." C'tait un gouvernement socialiste, avec ses dfauts (quel gouvernement n'en a pas?), mais qui navait rien de totalitaire ni sanguinaire. Les USA, dans le cadre de leur politique trangre de l'poque* ne pouvaient permettre l'existance d'un tel gouvernement (pour des raisons autant stratgiques, qu'conomiques et idologiques). Ils dchanrent donc tout l'arsenal du terrorisme d'tat et furent les principaux responsables du dlabrement du pays qui abouti, en mai 1993,  l'arrive au pouvoir d'un dictateur.

Ce que je veux dire ici, c'est que dans le cas de pays comme la Coree du Nord, Cuba et bien d'autres (Guatemala, Salvador, etc.), l'chec de l'conomie ne s'explique pas par un mauvais systme conomique, mais par le terrorisme d'tats "riches", et en particulier des USA.


* voir la doctrine de imprialisme idologique -  en vrit pas si idologique que a -, appliqu concrtement par ce qu'ils appelaient  l'poque "le changement de rgime", politique qui a connu de grands succs en Amrique Latine pendant tout le XXeme sicle, et que l'on trouve galement dans la littrature sous le nom de terrorisme d'tat.

----------


## r0d

> Sauf que jusqu' prsent, on a pas trouv mieux comme systme ...


L'argument imparable  ::lol:: 
On n'a rien trouv mieux donc on n'essaie pas. Avec ce raisonement, on serait encore en train de courrir aprs des Mammouths...

----------


## Lyche

> Sauf que jusqu' prsent, on a pas trouv mieux comme systme ...


On a surement pas cherche au bon endroit..

----------


## r0d

> On a surement pas cherche au bon endroit..


Il exite des dizaines de proposition pertinentes. Il suffit d'avoir envie d'essayer. Or, c'est bien le but premier du modle de propagande de nous enlever cette envie et de nous cacher les alternatives proposes. Et malheureusement, ce modle est trs efficace. De plus en plus mme.

----------


## Lyche

a fait plus de 30ans qu'on nourrit le peuple d'ides et ideologies inexactes en leur faisant croire que c'est la bonne solution. Le jour ou tout le monde se lvera pour dire "on en a mare de vos conneries" peut-tre que a changera. Le tout est de savoir si quelqu'un aura le cran de le faire. Et tout a dans le but d'enrichir certains et de rendre dpendant les autres.. c'est beau le monde moderne ^^

----------


## souviron34

> a fait plus *de 30ans* qu'on nourrit le peuple d'ides et ideologies inexactes en leur faisant croire que c'est la bonne solution. Le jour ou tout le monde se lvera pour dire "on en a mare de vos conneries" peut-tre que a changera. Le tout est de savoir si quelqu'un aura le cran de le faire. Et tout a dans le but d'enrichir certains et de rendre dpendant les autres.. c'est beau le monde moderne ^^


 :8O: 

Malthus est du dbut du 19ime sicle, Marx pas longtemps aprs..

Sans parler de Platon ou Socrate...

M'est avis que :

si une idologie tait exacte, a fait belle lurette qu'elle serait ralise  Si tout le monde se levait, est-ce que tout le monde proposerait une solution ?Si quelqu'un avait le cran de le faire, on l'affublerait du doux nom de dictateurQuel modle prvoit une galit stricte entre tous les individus ? est-ce souhaitable ? Est-ce souhait ?


PS : un apart : j'ai entendu her soir  "Ce soir ou jamais" encore quelque chose qui me hrisse. Comment se fait-il que lorsqu'on dit "les dmocrates" on sous-entende "la gauche" ? Considre-t-on les gens de droite comme anti-dmocrates ? de quel droit ?

----------


## Lyche

les thories de Marx n'taient pas si "pourri" que a, le communisme sovitique n'en exploite qu'une partie et qui n'est certainement pas la meilleure. (je suis pas communiste pour autant hein  :;):  ). Ce que j'entendais pas Inexacte, c'est qu'a l'heure actuelle, on est bien loin des idaux d'conomistes dont on dit "utiliser" les thories. Je ne pense pas que Smith & Ricardo voyaient le capitalisme sous cet angle. Je ne pense pas non plus que Keynes voyait le systme d'intervention de l'tat dans l'conomie comme il est appliqu  l'heure actuelle. Nous sommes bien loins des thories Economiques pense il y a quelques dcnies, et je crois que plus on avance dans le temps, plus on s'loigne des thories crites.

----------


## BainE

Parce que le prsident actuel est en train de remettre en question la prsomption d'innocence peut-etre ?
Cf loi et cration ou c'est  l'internaute de prouver son innocence.
En meme temps on a bien mit Omar en prison parce que y avait son nom sur un mur... 
L pareil, y a ton IP sur le serveur.

[edit] tout chaud qui vient de tomber sur le monde.fr

----------


## Vespasien

> Le jour ou tout le monde se lvera pour dire "on en a mare de vos conneries" peut-tre que a changera. Le tout est de savoir si quelqu'un aura le cran de le faire.


dit-il, sirotant tranquillement un soda en face de son PC.  ::D:

----------


## tigunn

> PS : un apart : j'ai entendu her soir  "Ce soir ou jamais" encore quelque chose qui me hrisse. Comment se fait-il que lorsqu'on dit "les dmocrates" on sous-entende "la gauche" ? Considre-t-on les gens de droite comme anti-dmocrates ? de quel droit ?


Je crois qu'a la base les dmocrates avaient un programme plus social, que les republicains rputs pour leur conservatisme. Aprs cette distinction me semble moins relle encore qu'entre la gauche et la droite franaise.
En fait tout ceci n'est que le rsultat du besoin qu'on les hommes de nommer les choses.
Et puis, pour une lection il vaut mieux deux partis (un nombre fini et limit  ::):  ) en opposition, c'est une question de rpartition du pouvoir.  :8-): 

@Rod >> merci pour ces prcisions sur la Core du Nord, c'tait intressant.

----------


## Lyche

> dit-il, sirotant tranquillement un soda en face de son PC.


c'est un caf, et c'est le PC du boulot  :;): . Comme dirait certains chanteur, je fais la rvolution devant ma tl !

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... Ce que je veux dire ici, c'est que dans le cas de pays comme la Coree du Nord, Cuba et bien d'autres (Guatemala, Salvador, etc.), l'chec de l'conomie ne s'explique pas par un mauvais systme conomique, mais par le terrorisme d'tats "riches", et en particulier des USA.


Ben tiens bien sr ... c'est toujours la faute des autres ...

----------


## souviron34

ne soyons pas mesquin  :;): 

Il y a des cas o c'est effectivement de la responsabilit de certains pays riches (_Chili ou Cuba par exemple_).

Cependant, le fond mme (indpendamment d'interventions ou pressions extrieures) est biais, et c'est la raison pour laquelle il n'y a pas ( long terme) de soutien  ces rgimes. Sans parler de libert d'expression (_tiens, c'est bizarre, mais ce qui est dnonable pour la France ne l'est soudain plus_  ::aie:: ), juste la vie quotidienne : j'ai des amis russes, dont les parents (profs) gagnaient 65 euros par mois de retraite. Qui a vu "l'appartement" ou "Guantanamera" , films cubains, o la difficult pour se loger, ou pour faire enterrer le grand-pre dans son village natal, etc etc sont mis au premier rang ?? Et que dire des chinois (_trs bons films "Le cerf-volant bleu" et "Balzac et la petite tailleuse chinoise"_) ?

Bref, les "pressions" extrieures n'expliquent pas le rejet  long terme (_mme en ayant brandi un petit livre rouge_)  par la _population_... Et l'ignorance de la volont de chacun d'avoir son " soi" (que ce soit lopin de terre, famille, entreprise, etc etc..).

Alors bien sr, il y a la dictature du proltariat...  ::aie:: 

Mais si on enlve la dictacture et qu'on accepte que le peuple a une voix et des envies, les tentatives d'conomies diffrentes se sont toutes soldes par un rejet massif...

Qu'on me comprenne bien : je suis contre la socit de consommation. Mais le systme "marchand" a toujours exist (_voir les commerces et guerres du temps des Egyptiens, de la Reine de Saba, de Babylone, etc etc_). Je crois que fondamentalement la seule diffrence est la prsence massives d'usines, dont la prsence, autrefois dnonces comme exploitant les "ouvirers", sont aujourdhui dnonces comme "produire sans personnes", au fur et  mesure de la robotisation et automatisation,

A part l'aspect spculation purement financire, je crois que c'est l que le bt blesse dans les belles thories issues de Marx et de ses suivants actuels, en particulier les dnonciateurs thoriques de la "mondialisation" : l'aspect "nouveau" dnonc est historiquement faux.

Mais si Alexandre le Grand a soumis les Egyptiens, si les Perses taient craints dans tout l'Orient, etc etc (_sans parler des Romains ou du Saint-Empire Romain-Germanique_) c'est qu'ils faisaient la guerre et perptraient des massacres pour assurer le commerce, la possession d'argent, et l'accs  des ressources...

Donc oui il y a du terrorisme d'tats, qu'ils soient riches ou pauvres : certaines guerres ont dans l'Histoire t dclares car les finances taient  sec...

Mais non cela n'explique pas tout.

Et non le systme actuel n'est pas "particulier". Dans toute l'Histoire connue de l'Humanit , il y a eu des exploitants et des exploits, des pays riches et des pauvres, des guerres, des glissements de puissance ou de commerce (_naturellement ou par la guerre_).

Je suis pour les idaux ("Imagine", "Why can't we live together"), mais je suis contre l'endoctrinement consistant  accuser l'autre de tous les torts et  refuser d'admettre l'"humanit" des humains (_c'est  dire non seulement la non-perfection, mais aussi la veulerie, l'avarice, la soif de pouvoir, etc_) .

En fait cette attitude me rappelle la religion,  l'envers...
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## _solo

la crise certains s'en....crise  ::mrgreen:: 
remarque on pourrait presque la poster dans tous les topics ayant un rapport de pres ou de loin avec la france a travers le monde ou ..... oupa

----------


## Tarul

Pour en revenir un plus prs du sujet initial du fil, je peux remarquer que la situation s'est dgrade.

Je ne fais pas gaffe  la bourse que de temps en temps, mais ce qui est sr c'est qu' mon niveau je vois :
mon beau frre qui ne peux plus travailler de nuit, il est maintenant de jour ->perte asses consquente de revenus. Notamment parce que les clients de sa boite pratiquent le chmage technique.Sur le projet sur lequel je travaille, on a eut une runion il y a quelques temps disant "attention au budget 2009", alors que c'est un projet stratgique.

Donc oui, je vois les effets de la crise actuelle.

----------


## zandru

La crise arrive dans l'entreprise o je bosse!!!  ::(: 

Un client a dcid de supprimer tous ses prestataires de services, dont on fait partie. ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

moi je viens d tre pris en CDI aprs 2 CDD de 6 mois.
Par contre c'est vrai qu on est pas surcharg de travail, et c'est peut tre l'euphmisme de l'anne.

----------


## nicorama

> Je crois qu'a la base les dmocrates avaient un programme plus social, que les republicains rputs pour leur conservatisme.


Le Parti Dmocrate est  la base le reprsentant du Sud, et le parti Rpublicain celui du Nord (dont Lincoln).
C'est bel et bien les Rpublicains qui ont vot l'abolition de l'esclavage. Le Parti dmocrate reprsentait - et reprsente toujours - les travailleurs syndiqus. Sachant que le principe du syndicat aux tats-unis diverge beaucoup de nos conceptions CGTistes  ::): 

En ce moment,  Time Square, il y a une affiche de Donald Trump soutenant le syndicat des maons amricains - opposs  la main d'oeuvre non syndiqu souvent trangre.




> Sauf que jusqu' prsent, on a pas trouv mieux comme systme ... Sauf en thorie bien sr, mais en thorie tous les systmes marchent ...
> 
> Les quelques tentatives alternatives ont fini, au mieux en bureaucratie tentaculaire et inefficace ( cf. l'URSS ), au pire en dictature sanglante et grotesque ( cf. la Core du Nord ) ...


Si les profs d'histoire enseignaient ce genre de raisonnements  nos gamins... Voltaire par exemple te dirait qu'un bon dictateur clair serait un trs bon modle. De plus tu confonds modle politique et modle conomique.
Enfin le modle dmocratique et consumriste actuel a des *influences* trs dictatoriales et sanguinaires au del de nos frontires.

----------


## Fench

Moi je plains surtout les mtiers du BTP dans les rgions ou ils reprsentent beaucoup (genre Bretagne, Auvergne ...)

----------


## Floral

"Fin de priode d'essai, non concluante par manque d'investissement personnel." La vrai raison, c'est que des tas d'inter-contrat son revenu, et l'un d'eux a pris ma place.
Du coup a fait un petit moment que je cherche du travail, mais c'est toujours la mme chose "on n'a rien pour vous pour l'instant mais on garde votre CV sous le coude" (ce que je peux comprendre), d'autres plus hypocrites: "Votre profil n'est pas en adquation avec notre mtier".

----------


## Traroth2

On vient de lancer un produit lectronique grand public, et videmment, on se pose des questions quant aux ventes, avec la crise...

----------


## ludosoft

La petite boite dans laquelle je travail a la chance d'tre positionne sur une niche commerciale qui, pour le moment, ne souffre pas trop (du moins  en croire l'accroissement de notre activit et la solvabilit de nos clients).

Mais attention : jusqu' aujourd'hui la banque nous a accord certaines facilits de trsorerie tant donn le dcalage parfois important entre la ralisation d'un projet et son paiement par le client. Si demain la banque dit "stop"... mme si on a plein de client est que le chiffre d'affaire grimpe fort... on peut vite l'avoir dans l'baba...

----------


## eclesia

Dans mon secteur ca se porte plutot bien. On a t augment il y a 2mois en plus.

Par contre vu que nous travaillons dans la R&D opensource. Certaines de nos dependances (compagnies avec lesquelles on travail et librairies tierces) subissent des reductions, donc on perd indirectement certains collaborateurs.

Cette crise immobilire tait prvisible a mon avis, il n'y a qu'a voir les tarifs de location/vente actuellement. ce n'est pas une vie mais deux ou trois qu'il faut pour pouvoir se payer une maison. ca devait clasher, c'tait oblig.

----------


## bugsan

> Malthus est du dbut du 19ime sicle, Marx pas longtemps aprs..
> 
> Sans parler de Platon ou Socrate...
> 
> M'est avis que :
> 
> *si une idologie tait exacte*, a fait belle lurette qu'elle serait ralise


Le marxisme n'est pas une idologie puisqu'il se repose sur le matrialisme. Il ne propose pas de solution pour un monde meilleur ou que sais-je, mais une tude de la ralit historique. En ce point on pourrait qualifi le marxisme de science, et s'oppose alors  l'idalisme (de Hegel) qui propose une vision moraliste, voir mystique, de l'histoire.

Le communisme est une solution qui a t propose par la suite. Mais Marx a toujours dit que celui ci ne pouvait tre applique que dans certaines circonstances pralables. Et il avait d'ailleurs mis en garde les communistes russes  la fin du 19e sicle. C'est exactement comme dans Age Of Empire, tu ne peux passer  l'age suprieur que si tu as atteins un niveau de dveloppement qui le permet.
De plus le communisme est une socit sans classes et sans tat. Ce qui jusqu' preuve du contraire n'a jamais exist. Cela ne sert  rien de remplacer une socit de classes, par une autre socit de classes : maitre et esclave, aristocrate et serf, capitaliste et proltaire,  ...

----------


## Vespasien

> Cela ne sert  rien de remplacer une socit de classes, par une autre socit de classes : maitre et esclave, aristocrate et serf, capitaliste et proltaire, ...


Oligarchie, oligarchie, toujours tu surgis!




> ce n'est pas une vie mais deux ou trois qu'il faut pour pouvoir se payer une maison. ca devait clasher, c'tait oblig.


Vu les gnrations de crevards qui arrivent, les aliens penseront que les maisons sont fabriques pour abriter du vent ceux qui couchent dehors.

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,
Cette crise peut etre une chance pour nous. je m'explique, alors que le monde tait en pleine croissance (l'anne dernire) la majorit des emplois en france taient dlocaliss. Quelques annes de plus et nous arrivions au meme rsultat qu'aujourd'hui. Cette crise nous permet  nous de nous remettre en question. 
C'est dernires annes nous avions une progression de 2% pour le salaires, en 10 ans le prix des maisons a quasiment doubl. 
Avec la crise nos salaires n'augmentent plus d'accord peut etre meme baisseront ils et  la limite c'est ce que j'espre pour rcuprer une comptitivit perdue. Mais si mon salaire baisse de 2 % et que les prix baissent de 10 alors l en ralit je gagne plus (C'est aujourd'hui une ralit aux tats unis, moins marqu en France).
Je me rappelle d'un reportage sur des professeurs  la silicone valley qui avec 10000 de revenu ne trouvaient pas  se loger.
ce n'est donc pas important le salaire que l'on a mais ce que l'on peut acheter avec.
cette crise est un moyen de rquilibrer les pays les uns vis  vis des autres.
et qu'enfin nous puissions vendre  l'etranger  vivre de notre mtier et parfois de nos passions
Bonne journe

----------


## Lyche

> Bonjour,
> Cette crise peut etre une chance pour nous. je m'explique, alors que le monde tait en pleine croissance (l'anne dernire) la majorit des emplois en france taient dlocaliss. Quelques annes de plus et nous arrivions au meme rsultat qu'aujourd'hui. Cette crise nous permet  nous de nous remettre en question. 
> C'est dernires annes nous avions une progression de 2% pour le salaires, en 10 ans le prix des maisons a quasiment doubl. 
> Avec la crise nos salaires n'augmentent plus d'accord peut etre meme baisseront ils et  la limite c'est ce que j'espre pour rcuprer une comptitivit perdue. Mais si mon salaire baisse de 2 % et que les prix baissent de 10 alors l en ralit je gagne plus (C'est aujourd'hui une ralit aux tats unis, moins marqu en France).
> Je me rappelle d'un reportage sur des professeurs  la silicone valley qui avec 10000 de revenu ne trouvaient pas  se loger.
> ce n'est donc pas important le salaire que l'on a mais ce que l'on peut acheter avec.
> cette crise est un moyen de rquilibrer les pays les uns vis  vis des autres.
> et qu'enfin nous puissions vendre  l'etranger  vivre de notre mtier et parfois de nos passions
> Bonne journe


Sauf qu'en france on a tendance  faire les choses plus lentement. De partout on parle de crise immobilire, de chutes des prix, mais bizarrement, pas en france, l'immobili  perdu  peine 2% par endroit et cela ne change absolument rien  la donne. En ce qui concerne la baisse des salaires, nous sommes dans un systme ultra protectionniste du travailleur qui fait qu'il est impossible pour une entreprise de baisser le salaire d'un employer. Rappelez vous ce que dis notre cher prsident "la crise n'est pas en france, nous ne sommes pas en recession" un moyen comme un autre de justifier qu'il n'y aura pas de changement dans la politique d'emploi et de protection du salari en france.
Trop de protectionnisme, tue le protectionnisme.

----------


## souviron34

et puis, faudrait savoir, quand mme (et a rejoint le thread sur les subprimes)

On veut tre plus colo, mais on va rler si on fabrique moins de voitures en levant les bras au ciel
On veut garder de la campagne, mais on construit  tour de bras du neuf, parce que tout le monde veut "son petit jardin et sa petite maison"... 
On va rler contre la vie chre, mais on va rler contre la crise...

et on va rler car le batiment va tre en crise, l'immobilier aussi, les prix des maisons vont s'effondrer... etc etc

Dans mon coin perdu, les maisons ont pris de 4  6 fois le prix d'il y a 7 ans (oui, _multipli_ par 4 ou 6)...

Cette socit me casse les ...... Si la consommation (et sur-consommation) ralentissait, ce serait pas un mal...

----------


## zandru

> On veut tre plus colo, mais on va rler si on fabrique moins de voitures en levant les bras au ciel
> On veut garder de la campagne, mais on construit  tour de bras du neuf, parce que tout le monde veut "son petit jardin et sa petite maison"... 
> On va rler contre la vie chre, mais on va rler contre la crise...


+1

Tout  beaucoup augment dernirement de manire dmesur, c'est normal que cela retombe aujourd'hui

D'ailleurs si vous avez regard l'volution du prix de l'essence ::king:: , moi je dit vive la crise !!

----------


## Captain_JS

> D'ailleurs si vous avez regard l'volution du prix de l'essence, moi je dit vive la crise !!


Le prix  la bourse ou le prix  la pompe ? parce que les 2 n'voluent pas du tout  la mme vitesse ...

----------


## zandru

> Le prix  la bourse ou le prix  la pompe ? parce que les 2 n'voluent pas du tout  la mme vitesse ...


C'est du au faite que les taxes ne sont pas index sur la bourse et pas toutes en pourcentage.

Et aussi que les stations profite de la baisse pour augmenter discrtement leurs marge... ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Bah peut etre qu'en jour, a force de faire et refaire les meme conneries on apprendra a les viter.
bon on sera surement mort et enterr depuis longtemps, nos petits enfants aussi, et ceux de nos petits enfants galement...

----------


## bizet

Bossant pour une SSII dans un grand compte de l'automobile, je viens d'apprendre que des arrts de prestation allaient surement tre fait.

Pourtant  couter l'ensemble des chefs dans l'open space, ils se plaignent tous du manque de personnes alors qu'ils ont les budgets, du trop plein de taff.
En gros  les couter il faut recruter, mais il semblerait que les ttes dirigeantes craignent la crise et veulent se dbarrasser des prestataires.....

Bonne ou mauvaise gestion de la crise? Telle est la question

----------


## Lyche

le principe de la crise c'est de ne jamais tre grer comme il faut, sinon elle durerais pas. Alors qu'il faudrait embaucher, investir pour remdier aux effets de la crise, c'est toujours l'effet inverse qui se produit. Et on le constate de plus en plus. Renault licensie 10000 personnes (je suis pas sur du chiffre) Sun 6000, et toutes les grosses entreprises profitent de la crise pour licensier afin de garder un bnfice potable. La crise aide  faire passer la pillule de choses qui ne devraient jamais avoir lieu...

----------


## Currahee

Plus de posts dans ce topic depuis le 21/11, a y est tout le monde est vir ?

Moi je travaille comme presta au forfait directement chez un constructeur automobile franais. Dans le bilan du constructeur, je figure sur la ligne "variable d'ajustement"  ::aie::  Concrtement d'aprs ce que j'ai compris tous les prestas comme moi n'ont plus de boulot au premier janvier, et X regarde en janvier les services qui ne fonctionnent plus, auquel cas des prestas pourront revenir faire leur boulot sur drogation exceptionnelle. Peu importe que les projets en cours ne soient pas termins, aucun recouvrement prvu, et les ventuels sauvs de janvier n'auront de toute faon ni badge pour entrer sur le site, ni pc pour bosser...  ::king:: 

Ah c'est sr qu'en virant ainsi des centaines de clients potentiels, ils vont facilement couler leur stocks de charettes... 

Sacrifis pour du cash... Sont pas prts de me voir acheter une de leur bagnole ...  ::yaisse2::  Que du productif tout a...

----------


## r0d

Ca me fait penser  un truc. C'est un peu hors-sujet mais c'est intressant. Dans le hors-srie de alternative conomique consacr  l'entreprise, il y a un dossier passionnant sur l'volution de l'entrepreprise vue de faon historique. Et on voit que "l'age d'or" de l'conomie relle correspond  au dbut du XXeme sicle, lorsque le modle "Fordien" tait appliqu,  savoir, en particulier, une rmunration forte des salaris. Ca leur donnait du pouvoir d'achat, a stimulait la demande, donc l'innovation, etc...
Depuis 20 ans, le pouvoir d'achat rel (en y soustrayant donc l'inflation et en prenant compte de l'volution des taux de change) des 90% des salaires les plus bas ne cessent de baisser (alors que les 10% les plus hauts explosent)...
Je ne sais pas si le rapport est direct, mais il est intressant.
Bon et pui, je parle ici d'conomie pure et dure, il y a bien d'autres dimensions  prendre en compte dans un dbat tel que celui-ci.

----------


## Lyche

L'argent rend fou, plus on en a et plus on en veux. Depuis quelques annes on constate une baisse du pouvoir d'achat des mnages mais curieusement les patrons se gavent de fric  ne plus savoir qu'en faire. Ils prfrent se rmunrer grassement plutot que rmunrer leurs salaris. 80% de la fortune mondial est rpartie dans moins de 15% de la population. Il n'y a qu'a regarder le tableau des milliardaires du monde, Il y a une croissance assez incroyable ces 10 dernires annes du nombre de milliardaires, et dans bien des cas ce sont des patrons d'entreprises..

Certains n'ont pas compris que pour faire vivre une entreprise il fallait qu'elle puisse vendre.. Malheureusement la crise n'arrange rien  cet tat de fait, les riches s'enrichissent et les classes moyennes et "pauvres" se retrouvent lses car elles sont toujours les premires  trinquer en cas de problme..

----------


## Linkin

Si j'ai bien compris:

Le principal problme est que les bnfices sont rpartis entre (en schmatisant trs largement):
- investissement (matriel)
- augmentation des paies
- dividendes pour actionnaires

Toujours en caricaturant on a:
- les chefs (gestionnaires) d'entreprises, qui doivent veiller  la perennit de l'entreprise qui doit mettre la priorit sur salaires et investissements.
- les salaris (syndicats?) qui priviligient les salaires.
- les actionnaires (pour une bonne partie ce sont des fonds de pension) qui priviligient les dividendes.

Le problme des fonds de pension est qu'ils ont besoin de liquidits immdiates pour payer les retraites actuelles.

De plus avec le systme de stocks options, maintenant les chefs sont aussi intresss par les actions de l'entreprise, donc doivent jongler sur tous les plans.

----------


## souviron34

> L'argent rend fou, plus on en a et plus on en veux. Depuis quelques annes on constate une baisse du pouvoir d'achat des mnages mais curieusement les patrons se gavent de fric  ne plus savoir qu'en faire. Ils prfrent se rmunrer grassement plutot que rmunrer leurs salaris. 80% de la fortune mondial est rpartie dans moins de 15% de la population. Il n'y a qu'a regarder le tableau des milliardaires du monde, Il y a une croissance assez incroyable ces 10 dernires annes du nombre de milliardaires, et dans bien des cas ce sont des patrons d'entreprises..
> 
> Certains n'ont pas compris que pour faire vivre une entreprise il fallait qu'elle puisse vendre.. Malheureusement la crise n'arrange rien  cet tat de fait, les riches s'enrichissent et les classes moyennes et "pauvres" se retrouvent lses car elles sont toujours les premires  trinquer en cas de problme..


C'est vrai mais simplissime pour ne pas dire ultra-simpliste...

Parce que 99% des salaris des pays dits "riches" (_donc y compris ceux qui "s'appauvrissent"_) vivent 100 _(1000 ? 10 000 ??)_ fois mieux que les salaris des pays pauvres....

La plupart des travailleurs du monde aimerais bien avoir des RTT, 5 semaines de congs pays, la retraite aprs 42 ans de travail, des semaines de 35 (voire 40) heures, des congs parentalit, des tickets restaus, des crches, des comits d'entreprise, la Scu, une ducation gratuite, des allocations familiales, des aides au logement, des bourses, etc etc etc....

Ce serait trop beau (et facilement changeable)  si le monde tait Noir et Blanc...  ::roll::

----------


## nicorama

> Le prix  la bourse ou le prix  la pompe ? parce que les 2 n'voluent pas du tout  la mme vitesse ...


J'ai beau avoir une voiture et pas mal rouler, l'augmentation du prix du ptrole tait une bndiction pour l'homo post-20e sicle. Cela permet de rpartir les richesses  travers le monde (Venezuella, bresil, Russie, Birmanie  ::mouarf::  - dans les faits l'humanit ne change pas).

Et cela devrait nous pousser  aller voir du ct du photoclectrique. Il y a d'ailleurs un excellent article de Pour La Science ( paratre en Janvier) sur le futur - trs proche - de la comptitivit du solaire.

Pour faire simple, les plantes de l'agro-carburant prennent leur nergie du soleil. Et c'est quand mme plus simple de crer directement l'lectricit sur le rseau plutt que de passer par le cycle ramassage-triage-transport-usine-centrale.
*
- attention, "dlire" perso en dessous  -*

Profitons de cette soi-disante crise pour changer nos habitudes. En crant par exemple une Universit consacre  l'apparition des voitures solaires (panneau solaire + batterie) et de l'amnagement des villes en consquence (parking avec prise lectrique bijectives, etc...)

----------


## Sunchaser

> Si j'ai bien compris:
> 
> Le principal problme est que les bnfices sont rpartis entre (en schmatisant trs largement):
> - investissement (matriel)
> - augmentation des paies
> - dividendes pour actionnaires
> 
> Toujours en caricaturant on a:
> - les chefs (gestionnaires) d'entreprises, qui doivent veiller  la perennit de l'entreprise qui doit mettre la priorit sur salaires et investissements.
> ...


Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas vraiment cette image est bonne dans le sens ou le bnfice est ce qui reste "a la fin", et qui effectivement peut tre redistribu a ces fameux actionnaires.
L'investissement matriel/infrastructure/etc ... est un charge qui passe par l'obtention d'un crdit et qui donc est budget.
Les salaires (cot norme pour l'entreprise, puisqu'il faut compter avec le double effet "kiss cool" des charges) passent aussi dans le budget, quand aux augmentations elles doivent forcement tre aussi approuves et budgetes.
Une fois toutes ces petites charges retires de ce que gagne la boite(et les tres nombreuses autres bien sur), on peut commencer a parler de bnfice et donc de redistribution aux actionnaires.
Et c'est marrant car ils sont en bout de chane mais sont finalement les plus influents.
Ils psent donc de tout leur poids afin que les "charges" prcdemment nonces (grossirement effectivement) ne viennent pas trop rduire la taille de leur steack.
L'investissement matriel tant un cot fixe (a moins d'avoir fait une grosse connerie le cot du crdit n'est pas cens augmenter au fur et a mesure des annes) et budget sur une distance qu'il est facile d'estimer; on s'acharne donc rarement en premier la dessus.
En revanche, le personnel est une charge qui volue sans cesse (et dont, en plus, le rve secret est de gagner toujours un peu plus et donc de grignoter sans le savoir un peu du steack des actionnaires). C'est donc forcement la dessus qu'il faut agir, et ainsi redessiner en fonction de ses espoirs de gain la politique salariale de l'entreprise (optimisation/rduction du nombre de poste, stagnation des rmus aux minimas, etc).
Bien en dehors des "stock options", les chefs (applation gnrale)- a tous les niveaux de la socit, du grrraaanndd chef au petit - sont lis corps et mes a leur rsultats. Le moment qui compte finalement est lorsqu'on rapproche le chiffre obtenu de celui budget.
Il n'en va pas seulement de l'obtention ou non d'une partie de leur rmunration, mais simplement de leur place a la fin. Peu importe finalement que, par d'autres aspects, leur travail et/ou celui de leurs quipe(s) soit du qualit exceptionnelle par exemple; seul compte le budget.
Sachant que, une fois remont au sommet de la socit, il est bon que le grand chef annonce des prvisions de gains toujours meilleures pour les actionnaires, on se retrouve aux niveaux infrieurs avec des budgets a suivre intenables en ralit, qui poussent chacun en fonction de son niveau a mettre un peu la pression sur ses subordonns, etc ...effet de cascade jusqu'en bas de l'chelle.
Une minorit (non productive) fait donc la pluie et le beau temps sur le petit peuple ... rien de bien nouveau.

Je vois passer le mot syndicat -> il est finalement fort a plaindre que les syndicats soit aussi peu prsents dans les socits francaises; le syndiqu tant bien souvent considr par sa hirarchie comme un inutile emmerdeur, dans le secteur ou je bossais leur carrire tait bien souvent bloque, "fige".
Petit pieds de nez, j'avais attendu d'tre cadre pour tre moi aussi syndiqu  ::mrgreen::  
Je le serais encore, si je n'avais pas tout simplement quitt le secteur d'activit.

----------


## hegros

Cela fait un bail qu'il y a une crise dans le monde du travail  ::aie::  La crise financire ne va faire que l'accentuer et mettre aux pieds du mur les dcideurs.

J'espre vraiment que les prochaines annes amneront une rvolution dans l'automobile, du travail et sur le plan de la logique et de la pense financire.

Mais vue la taille de ce que devrait tre ces rvolutions et au vu de la lenteur trs connu dans l'volution j'espre en voir un chouiya d'ici ma retraite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nicorama

C'est vrai que le manque de syndicat pose un drle de problme : on ne peut pas affaiblir les lois sur le licenciement sans crer des abus.

Avec plus de syndicats, on pourrait faciliter l'introduction dans la loi du licenciement pour *rel* manque de comptences et motivations. C'est paradoxal, mais on y aurait - presque - tous  y gagner.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est vrai que le manque de syndicat pose un drle de problme : on ne peut pas affaiblir les lois sur le licenciement sans crer des abus.
> 
> Avec plus de syndicats, on pourrait faciliter l'introduction dans la loi du licenciement pour *rel* manque de comptences et motivations. C'est paradoxal, mais on y aurait - presque - tous  y gagner.



Sauf que justement, c'est une des (multiples) raisons de la baisse d'influence et de reprsentativit des syndicats :  force d'avoir toujour dit "non"  tout ce qui tait propos, ils se sont flingus tous seuls...

Je suis d'accord que a pose problme, mais il va leur falloir beaucoup d'imagination et de changement de culture et d'attitude pour regagner la confiance des "supporters" potentiels...

Que ce soit une attitude ngative ou catgorielle et arc-boute sur le pass (_c'est quand mme incroyable que ce soit les syndicats et la gauche qui soient aujourdhui les plus conservateurs !!! dans le vrai sens "conserver"_), il y a du travail  faire... Il y eu quelques (timides) volutions, mais fondamentalement cela reste quand mme (publiquement) un peu la mme chose, mme si lors des discussions et ngociations le discours et les posiitions voluent.

Et encore une fois, la chute (_de 83% en 1981  23% aujourd'hui_) de la participation aux lections prudhommales  en est un symptme fort...

Et en un sens, peut-tre que cette crise, si elle s'accentue, va remettre un peu les pendules  l'heure en re-centrant les priorits..

Que l'on r-aligne sur la socit actuelle, que l'on arrte de dfendre l'indfendable (_comme tu dis, l'impossibilit, par exemple dans la fonction publique, de virer un incomptent notoire, ou les "primes de charbon"  la SNCF.._), et que l'on s'organise pour l'intrt gnral et non sectoriel...

Je me demande d'ailleurs si en fait, aujourdhui, on ne devrait pas, temporairement du moins, avoir des syndicats " l'amricaine", c'est  dire par branche/grade, et non politiques.... (_les moyens de pression et la reprsentativit quand tu reprsentes 90% d'un mtier sont quand mme pas mal plus forts que d'tre diviss sur l'option politique sous-jacente  ton mode de pense..._). On en est pas l, mais je ne sais plus trop quelle serait une "bonne" solution...

----------


## r0d

> Cela fait un bail qu'il y a une crise dans le monde du travail  La crise financire ne va faire que l'accentuer et mettre aux pieds du mur les dcideurs.


Les dcideurs? Tu veux dire ceux que nos tats ont largement renflou et rpar les erreurs avec notre argent? Ceux qui sont responsables de crises rcurrentes depuis le milieu du XIXeme sicle? Ceux qui s'en mettent plein les fouilles quand tout va bien et qui sont encore renflous avec notre argent quand a va mal (pendant une crise)?

Les dcideurs sont comme tout le monde, il dfendent leurs intrts, et tant qu'ils ne perdent rien dans les crises, ils continueront.

Les superbes discours rcents du prsident franais, qui s'est temporairement transform en Che Guevara (sans la barbe, et surtout sans les convictions) ont permis de calmer les franais, mais dans les faits, on sait bien qu'il ne fera rien de ce qu'il a dit. Il suffit, s'il tait besoin de s'en convaincre, de constater que les rformes proposes par le fameux rapport Attali continuent  tre mises en place. Autrement dit, toujours moin de rgulation, puisque cela (et a je crois que c'est vrai) permet de booster la croissance.

Mais en fait, si l'on y regarde bien:
Il y a des crises rcurrentes depuis plus d'un sicle et demie. Au dbut, ces crises taient locales, et  chaque fois, les tats prenaient des dispositions pour qu'elles ne se reproduisent plus (par exemple le Sherma act (loi anti-trust) en 1890, le new deal en 1933, etc.). Aujourd'hui, l'conomie n'a plus de frontire et l'conomie mondiale a pris la forme d'un libralisme btard qui ne permet qu'aux "puissants" de pratiquer certaines formes de protectionnismes. Il en rsulte que les tats ne peuvent tout simplement pas prendre des dispositions lgales pour viter de nouvelles crises. Ils peuvent, en ingectant notre argent dans le systme financier (mme plus dans l'conomie relle!!), rparer les dgats, mais ils ne peuvent plus lgifrer car l'conomie dpasse aujourd'hui leurs frontires. Le seul moyen pour faire cela serait de sortie de l'OMC... est-ce rellement possible? Mais dj, en ont-ils envie? En avons-nous envie?

Donc en fait, que ce soit Sarkozy, Obama, Zapatero, Brown, Merkel, ou n'importe quel "dcideur" lu, ils ne peuvent rien faire de plus que de zolis discours que croieront ceux qui veulent bien y croire. Mais en vrit, ils ne peuvent plus rien y faire. La machine est lance, elle n'a plus de chauffeur, et elle ne s'arrtera que quand elle rencontrera un mur un peu trop costaud. Seront-nous ce mur?

----------


## lper

> Seront-nous ce mur?


oh la zolie faute... ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Sauf que justement, c'est une des (multiples) raisons de la baisse d'influence et de reprsentativit des syndicats :  force d'avoir toujour dit "non"  tout ce qui tait propos, ils se sont flingus tous seuls...


D'accord qu'il y a beaucoup de raisons, mais je ne crois pas que celle-l en fasse partie. Si tu regardes bien, l'poque o les syndicats taient les plus puissants en France, c'tait l'poque du Front Populaire. C'est  dire lorsque les syndicats taient les plus radicaux.

Moi je crois que les syndicats ont t victimes de la prodigieuse machine de propagande des lites pseudo-librales (il est  noter que les "vrais" libraux encouragent les syndicats, car la dfense de ses propres intrts est une des vertus cls du libralisme). La mauvaise image des syndicats est,  mon avis, le rultat de 40 ans de matracage mdiatique malhonnte. A l'poque ou je participait rgulirement  des actions avec les syndicats, nous tions toujours affligs du traitement que nous rservait les mdias.




> Je me demande d'ailleurs si en fait, aujourdhui, on ne devrait pas, temporairement du moins, avoir des syndicats " l'amricaine", c'est  dire par branche/grade, et non politiques...


L-dessus en revanche, je suis plutt d'accord.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais en fait, si l'on y regarde bien:
> Il y a des crises rcurrentes depuis plus d'un sicle et demie. Au dbut, ces crises taient locales, et  chaque fois, les tats prenaient des dispositions pour qu'elles ne se reproduisent plus (par exemple le Sherma act (loi anti-trust) en 1890, le new deal en 1933, etc.). Aujourd'hui, l'conomie n'a plus de frontire et l'conomie mondiale a pris la forme d'un libralisme btard qui ne permet qu'aux "puissants" de pratiquer certaines formes de protectionnismes. Il en rsulte que les tats ne peuvent tout simplement pas prendre des dispositions lgales pour viter de nouvelles crises. Ils peuvent, en ingectant notre argent dans le systme financier (mme plus dans l'conomie relle!!), rparer les dgats, mais ils ne peuvent plus lgifrer car l'conomie dpasse aujourd'hui leurs frontires. Le seul moyen pour faire cela serait de sortie de l'OMC... est-ce rellement possible? Mais dj, en ont-ils envie? En avons-nous envie?
> 
> Donc en fait, que ce soit Sarkozy, Obama, Zapatero, Brown, Merkel, ou n'importe quel "dcideur" lu, ils ne peuvent rien faire de plus que de zolis discours que croieront ceux qui veulent bien y croire. Mais en vrit, ils ne peuvent plus rien y faire. La machine est lance, elle n'a plus de chauffeur, et elle ne s'arrtera que quand elle rencontrera un mur un peu trop costaud. Seront-nous ce mur?


Je r-itre mes crtiques sur ton regard trop "local" et "anti-capitaliste" , lgrement biaisant l'Histoire : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'au Moyen-Age il y a eu la Ligue Hansatique, et les villes franches... 

Les crises parcourent l'Histoire , et pas seulement (_si seulement ! tout serait simple_) de capitalisme plus ou moins industriels... Les guerres de conqute (_ 1 ou 2 exceptions prs_) ont toujours eu pour origine une crise financire (_l'implantation franaise en Amrique du Nord tait pour tenter de ramener des fonds pour Louis XIV, qui en dpensait pas mal_  :;):  ).

Maintenant, sur le reste, je suis assez d'accord. Cependant, je me demande si on ne finira pas  tendre vers une sorte de "gouvernement mondial" :  l'heure actuelle on a l'bauche de certains ministres, sans la concertation et le contrle central (FMI, FAO, OMC, OMS,...). En tant qu'ancien astrophysicien, a me plairait assez, comme ide d'avoir  une entit "espce humaine" (_il y avait un bouquin de SF d'un polonais, je me souviens plus son nom (l'auteur de Soleil Vert, je crois) "La Voix du Matre", qui voquait le fait que toute civilisation capable de se dplacer dans la galaxie aurait forcment dpass le cap des nations et aurait pour base de concept la plante_). 

Cela correspondrait de plus  une politique plus cohrente des vrais problmes  l'chelle plantaire (faim, eau, pidmies, pollution, nergie, droit du travail , des femmes, etc etc)...


Arfff  ::aie::  mais c'est vrai... J'oubliais !! Vous tiez contre un gouvernement europen  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Je r-itre mes crtiques sur ton regard trop "local" et "anti-capitaliste"


Mais les crises antrieure au capitalisme taient des  des causes naturelles le plus souvent, et sinon c'tait  cause de la stupidit (ou du cynisme?) des rois. On a remplac la monarchie par le capitalisme, en ce qui concerne les crises, je ne suis pas sr qu'on ait gagn au change  ::?: 




> Arfff  mais c'est vrai... J'oubliais !! Vous tiez contre un gouvernement europen


Et on est pour les goulags et un parti unique... je pourrai lutter toute ma vie contre la propagande des mdias, a sert  rien, je ne fais pas le poids. 

Mais juste parce que d'habitude ce type de mensonge ne fait pas partie de ta prose, je crois que a vaut la peine que je te rponde: nous ne sommes pas contre l'Europe, mais contre *cette* Europe. Parles-en au grecs de l'Europe telle que nosu sommes en train de la construire. Tu es en train d'accuser un mouvement internationaliste d'tre contre l'Europe. Le trotskysme - courant dont je me revendique partiellement - est prcurseur dans la cration (au moins thorique, car jamais un trotkard n'a eu les moyens de mettre en oeuvre la thorie) de l'Europe. Tu devrais lire des livre de Rosa Luxembourg, je pense que tu serais trs tonn.

----------


## souviron34

> On a remplac la monarchie par le capitalisme, en ce qui concerne les crises, je ne suis pas sr qu'on ait gagn au change


Je ne crois pas non plus, mais on n'a pas remplac la monarchie par le capitalisme, mais par des "multi-archies"... Dans tous les pays (dits "dmocratiques" ou non), ce n'est plus un roi et une cour, mais des "roitelets", mais a ne change rien au fond... (_et mme c'est pire car il n'y a plus la notion de "long terme" et continuit_)





> Et on est pour les goulags et un parti unique... je pourrai lutter toute ma vie contre la propagande des mdias, a sert  rien, je ne fais pas le poids. 
> 
> Mais juste parce que d'habitude ce type de mensonge ne fait pas partie de ta prose, je crois que a vaut la peine que je te rponde: nous ne sommes pas contre l'Europe, mais contre *cette* Europe. Parles-en au grecs de l'Europe telle que nosu sommes en train de la construire. Tu es en train d'accuser un mouvement internationaliste d'tre contre l'Europe. Le trotskysme - courant dont je me revendique partiellement - est prcurseur dans la cration (au moins thorique, car jamais un trotkard n'a eu les moyens de mettre en oeuvre la thorie) de l'Europe. Tu devrais lire des livre de Rosa Luxembourg, je pense que tu serais trs tonn.


Je connais Rosa, mais non, ce n'tait pas un discours.. J'y crois vraiment... srieusement...  et depuis longtemps (_depuis l'affaire du bouclier "star wars" de Reagan, en fait_).

Et je crois que ce sera la seule et (bonne ?????? je ne sais pas) solution  l'ensemble des disparits et problmes plantaires... Je ne sais pas quelle forme cela pourrait prendre, ni quels contrles nous pourrions avoir, mais visiblement la technologie nous a devanc largement (_internet, tlphones mobiles, GPS, transactions financires, cybercriminalit, voyages, etc etc , imposent de plus en plus des moyens de lutte beaucoup plus organiss  niveau beaucoup plus lev, donc communication police, justice, etc etc_). Plus comme on l'a dj dit, sur-pche, disparits, faims, pollutions, pidmies, etc etc.. C'est comme Tchernobyl : les frontires ne sont rien face  ce genre de problmes. Et attendre un consensus de pays divers, aux structures et chances politiques diverses, c'est comme attendre Godot...




Quant  l'Europe, je ne re-citerais qu'un truc ou 2 que j'avais cit dans le thread  ce sujet :  si l'on refuse une chose parce qu'elle n'est pas parfaite du premier coup, nous n'aurions jamais eu la France, la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme, la Rvolution, rien....

Il a fallu 1000 ans depuis Hugues Capet pour arriver l o nous en sommes en France. Il a fallu 2 sicles aprs la Rvolution. Et mme  la Rvolution, il a fallu 3 ans pour avoir la Constitution, et 13 pour avoir le Code Civil. Les femmes n'ont le droit de vote que depuis 1949, et le droit d'avoir un compte en banque  elles que depuis 1965.. soit pas loin de 2 sicles...

J'ai eu la mme rflexion lorsque j'ai vot "non" au rfrendum de sparation du Qubec. Qu'est-ce que 130 ans dans l'Histoire d'un pays ???

Tout est perfectible, et se perfectionne au cours du temps.. Heureusement, sinon nous n'aurions pas besoin d'un Parlement : les lois auraient t bonnes ds le dpart...

Or doncques, je reste persuad que cette position est intenable et irresponsable : attendre la perfection c'est aussi religieux que dire que Dieu a cr l'Homme  son image... L'humain est imparfait, mais la socit et les luttes permanentes (de classe ou non) forgent l'Histoire et les structures (_ce n'est pas  toi que je vais apprendre la dialectique)_.  En consquence, il faut un dbut  tout. Et c'tait un dbut... Du coup, on est   la merci de certains "clairs" qui (comme pour l'abolition de la peine de mort et la lgalisation de l'avortement) passent outre la volont du peuple et implantent (du coup sans contrles) ce qu'il fallait...

Et ne crois pas que je sois "cras" par la propagande : c'est ce que je pense trs trs profondment...

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est vrai que le manque de syndicat pose un drle de problme : on ne peut pas affaiblir les lois sur le licenciement sans crer des abus.


A contrario, je pars bientt au canada en tant sur qu'avec sa flexibilit extrme, le pays rsistera mieux a la crise, et que j'auraisdu boulot.

Quand une crise arrive en France, les patrons anticipent des pertes et licencient pour ne pas payer des gens a ne rien faire.
Ensuite, elles ne re embauche que lorsque le ciel est bleu.

Dans un systme plus flexible l'entreprise te licencie, mais tu es au courant donc tu as un matelas de prvu.(la rmunration va avec aussi, les assurances galement pour les emprunts...)
par contre, a la moindre claircie, tu retrouve du travail,peut tre pour 2 ou 3 mois avant le prochain orage, mais en attendant tu travailles.

Au final, une entreprise avec une flexibilit possible aura surement un ou deux ans d'avance sur une entreprise bloqu par des carcan l'empchant de licencier.

Aprs, je pense que c'est du donnant donnant, et que les entreprises qui demande de la flexibilit doivent mieux payer leurs salaris, les former pour les garder, etc...

----------


## souviron34

> Mais les crises antrieure au capitalisme taient des  des causes naturelles le plus souvent, et sinon c'tait  cause de la stupidit (ou du cynisme?) des rois.


Sans parler des Rois Maudits, que ce soit les Croisades ou la conqute de l'Amrique du Sud ou du Nord, ou les conqutes d'Alexandre le Grand, le Saint-Empire Romain Germanique, les Pharaons, l'Empire Romain, en quoi est-ce que c'taient des causes naturelles ??? ou de la stupidit ??? 

C'tait ni plus ni moins pour rcuprer de l'argent, de l'or, et des richesses....

Trs souvent dmarr par des caisses vides et des crises (famines, mauvaises rcoltes, guerres perdues, rvoltes, ...)... 

Donc oui il y a eu des causes naturelles, mais trs souvent des mauvaises gestions (dpenses pharaoniques, commerce s'croulant car changement d'alliances ou de modes, guerres trop coteuses).

La construction du Chateau de Versailles et la guerre avec les Anglais ont conduit  une telle crise financire que la seule solution restant tait d'aller conqurir d'autres territoires.... d'o l'installation de la Nouvelle-France en Amrique du Nord.

De mme pour la conqute de l'Inde par les Anglais :  presque un sicle de guerre, pour continuer  assurer les routes de commerces... car provoquant graves crises en Angleterre (_c'est pas pour rien que l'inventeur du billet de banque tait anglais de cette priode, Laws_)


Je dis juste que ta rduction de "crise financire = capitalisme moderne" est simpliste, c'est tout...

----------


## r0d

Ben... la finance est ne sur le "lit" du capitalisme, donc pas de finance sans capitalisme (dans le monde rel je veux dire, thoriquement si a doit tre possible), donc les crises financires telles qu'on les connais depuis un sicle et demie sont bien engendres par le capitalisme.

Mais bon, on joue sur les mots l...

En rgle gnrale, ce qui m'tonne et qui n'nerve c'est qu'au niveau de dveloppement que nous avons atteint, nous ne parvenons pas  rgler ce type de problmes. Alors oui, tu as souvent raison quand tu dis que ce que je dnonce n'est pas nouveau, je te l'accorde, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans ces domaines on ne progresse pas.

Puis sur l'Europe, je te laisse le dernier mot. Ce n'est pas le sujet... et on a dj beaucoup discut.

----------


## Lyche

> je te l'accorde, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans ces domaines on ne progresse pas.


Simplement parce que ceux qui ont le pouvoir financier ne sont pas touchs par la crise. Il n'y a que les couches basses de la socit qui souffre des crises. Quand une famille moyenne perd 50 000 c'est beaucoup plus dure  vivre pour elle qu'une perte de 50 000 000 pour un milliardaire. Et tant que le systme financier sera control et rgul par ceux qui en dtiennent les bnfices, ce sera toujours comme a. Il faudra une grosse rvolution du systme financier mais elle ne viendra pas des organismes de rgulation et encore moins des Gros porteurs.

----------


## henderson

Parce que ce modle conomique est un systme en crise permanente dont on a banalis certains effets et dont on en a sacralis d'autres !
Il suffit d'analyser les flux de son march :
a) demande > offre
b) demande = offre
c) demande < offre

Pour chacune de ces trois phases (dont le cycle n'est pas forcment celui qui pourrait apparatre dans l'numration  bien que trs logique) correspond un tat de crise !

On peut en conclure, par exemple, qu'un march en quilibre est la pire des choses pour ce systme !

Le segment qui se veut le fer de lance politique associ  ce modle conomique est reprsent par la phase de croissance.
C'est une phase de crise base sur la pnurie (organise ou non) o la valeur de l'objet n'est plus sa valeur relle mais sa valeur vnale.
Phase o l'enrichissement se fait au dpend d'autrui (rarement au dpend de soi-mme !!!) en comptabilsant la part des divendes et celle du crdit.

Et on peut en conclure tout aussi facilement, que ce n'est pas le niveau de dveloppement qui peut rsoudre l'quation mais une prise de conscience politique (quels flux financiers et pourquoi faire) !
Il y a ceux qui dtiennent le capital et les autres; ce qui ne signifie pas que le Marxisme soit une l'alternative !   
Bien entendu, le contexte europen ne peut plus y tre favorable ( l'application de la prise de conscience) compte tenu qu'il (l'espace conomique europen) se fonde sur le libralisme (qui va mme jusqu' organiser pour lui-mme la pnurie ... les quotas en sont un bel exemple).

Notons que cette crise tait prvisible (pratiquement lisible dans les discours politiques d'il y a moins d'un an) compte tenu de la "stagnation" des marchs et que le problme amricain (li au crdit) n'aura t que le signal de dpart !
Il y a un moment o les pommes ne tombent plus assez vite et il faut alors secouer le pommier (trucs et astuces de la finance) !
Et ceux qui nous assnent de mots d'espoirs du genre "qu'il faut attendre que le march reprenne confiance" me font doucement rigoler : on va juste attendre que le pommier refasse ses pommes et on pourra recommencer !

----------


## talapoga

> Et qu'aujourd'hui il faut avoir des oeillres pour ne pas voir que a va recommencer rgulirement.
> 
> En fait, moi cette crise me fait rigoler: avez-vous souvenir, pour ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans, d'une priode o la France n'tait pas "en crise"?
> 
> Pour rpondre  la question du PO, en Espagne, les consquences concrte de cette crise se ressentent tous les jours,  beaucoup de niveaux. A mon niveau, les pilotes sont de plus en plus rares.


hello,

A quarante ans, moi ca ne me pas fait rigoler. J'ai quitt mon premier mtier, l'agriculture suite aux problmes causs par les problmes sanitaires  rptition (vache folle et autre) : plus de boulot correct  l'poque, quadi plus de paysans non plus d'ailleurs. 
Je me suis form au dev. internet en 2001 pour me reconvertir (bon, c'est vrai, par passion aussi  ::):  ) : bulle de l'internet, pas de taff. Je me suis form aux rseaux et systmes en 2005 pour "contre attaquer" aprs tre pass par la case "recalcul". J'ai pas mal boss depuis, mais que des petits boulots (mes dernire missions d'intrims s'avrent un gros gachis : les primes de prcarits sont maintenant "rcupres" par les Assedic, qui allongent leurs dure de carence en consquence sans pourtant augmenter le nombre de jours travaills, donc je n'en ai pas assez pour que ma situation soit revue, donc ma dure d'indemnisation n'est pas recalcue). J'ai crcher dans ma famille, n'ayant la possiblit de convaincre un propritaire de me louer son appartement (caution solidaires, un vrai sac de noeuds) ... Aujourd'hui les impts cherchent des poux a ces personnes qui ont l'amabilit de m'acceuillir et la dlicatesse de refuser la compensation financire que je leur ai propos. Bon, ca on va essayer de faire quelque chose ... mais c'est sans grand espoir : on va probablement m'imputer un supplment d'impt, voila tout.
J'ai refait formation cette anne suite  l'annulation de ma dernire mission d'intrim par le client final ( la mi mai, avec l't qui approche, les chance de recrutement son faibles et c'tait mieuix et plus valorisant que de rester chez moi  ne rien faire), je n'aurais pas le droit  l'ASS car j'ai trop gagn (ca va se jouer  trente euros par mois  ::(:  ), donc RMI. J'en sors sans emploi  cette heure : crise immobilire ! 
Et pour ceux qui se demande comment j'ai fini par avoir un chez moi, qu'ils sachent que j'ai envoyer un mail au conseil municipal de ma commune, dans lequel, sur un ton lgrement ironique, je leur ai fait par des problmes rencontrs. Ce mail se terminait par une demande de ma part que l'un d'eux se porte caution solidaire pour moi ;-)

Notre gnration tait la premire  connatre le chmage de masse, on passe pour de fnants. Pourtant, c'est pas faute d'avoir essayer ...

Donc, non, ca ne me fait pas rigoler.

Bon, souhaitez moi bonne chance pour entretien de lundi ... j'ai t positionn sur cette offre par une agence d'intrim pour qui j'ai dja travaill et qui fait aussi le cabinet de recrutement pour des CDI chez ses clients, par le centre de formation (qui contrairement aux l'AFPA, dispose d'un service de "placement" srieux), et par ma propre candidature. Peut tre que cette fois ci ...

Enfin ... malgr le contexte, meilleurs voeux  tous  ::):

----------


## talapoga

> ... Croisades ...? ou de la stupidit ??? 
> 
> C'tait ni plus ni moins pour rcuprer de l'argent, de l'or, et des richesses....


Hi,

Sur ce sujet, je ne puis que vous conseiller  tou[te]s l'ouvrage d'Alain Demurger : "Croisades et croiss au moyen ge". C'est ... clairant.

----------


## Nasky

Cette crise financire a t orchestre par les puissants, ceux qui dtiennent le vrai pouvoir. Il n'y a rien de foudroyant l-dedans, tout est bien prpar depuis quelques temps. Les mmes qui ont organis les attentats du 11/09 peut-tre, certainement en fait.

C'est un peu frustrant d'tre conscient comment on endort le peuple, on lui fait croire qu'il vit en dmocratie et que les crises "doivent" arriver... Bon, faut dire que pratiquement tout le monde y croit. Plus c'est gros plus a passe.

----------


## souviron34

> Cette crise financire a t orchestre par les puissants, ceux qui dtiennent le vrai pouvoir. Il n'y a rien de foudroyant l-dedans, tout est bien prpar depuis quelques temps. Les mmes qui ont organis les attentats du 11/09 peut-tre, certainement en fait.
> 
> C'est un peu frustrant d'tre conscient comment on endort le peuple, on lui fait croire qu'il vit en dmocratie et que les crises "doivent" arriver... Bon, faut dire que pratiquement tout le monde y croit. Plus c'est gros plus a passe.


Parce qu'il est bien vident que, tout comme les Amricains n'ont jamais t sur la Lune, cette poigne (_quoique ... "les puissants" d'aprs toi, a doit faire nettement plus qu'une poigne.._) de gens sont  la source du complot contre le Monde... (_tiens ? c'est plus La Juiverie Internationale et les Francs-Maons..._ ::aie:: )

Arrte de lire des BD, et de croire en ce qui se dit sur le Net...

C'est bien vrai que " _Bon, faut dire que pratiquement tout le monde y croit._ " cela signifie qu'il y  a quelques clairs comme toi qui dtiennent La Vrit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nasky

Crois ce que tu veux  ::):  Mais ton message est difiant dans la mesure o "ce qui se dit sur le Net" est considr comme faux par rapport  "ce qui se dit depuis toujours".

Continue de croire que tous les vnements dans le monde sont spontans. Moi je continue de croire que tout est organis. Pour le 11/09, je ne comprends pas comment on peut y croire en 2009... Tous les faits sont l...
Mais ce n'est pas le sujet du topic.

Pour la crise, c'est aussi une vidence. Comment peut-on croire qu'on a laiss se gonfler cette bulle et laisser se propager ces produits structurs tout pourris ? Tu crois vraiment que les professionnels n'ont rien vu ? Qu'aucune banque ne se disait que le prix de l'immobilier allait chuter ?

Goldman Sachs s'en est trs bien sortie, elle (malgr les premires pertes de son histoire au trimestre dernier). JPMorgan a t souponne (et  juste titre je pense) d'avoir acclrer le naufrage de Lehman Brothers, compltement lch par le gouvernement amricain qui n'avait pourtant pas hsit, appuy par la Fed,  laisser JPMorgan (tient, encore) reprendre Bear Stearns afin d'viter la faillite.

Je peux comprendre que des gens me disent que je suis parano et que je suis manipul par "ce qui se dit sur le Net". Mais je pousse bien plus loin. Ouvre les yeux, les faits sont l. Mais c'est tellement gros que peu de gens veulent prendre la peine d'au moins se poser des questions. Certains trouveraient sur c'est de la "masturbation intellectuelle", d'autres peuvent avoir peur de dcouvrir des choses en se posant trop de questions.

Allez, je te laisse croire que personne n'a vu cette bulle arriver et que les USA ont dclench des guerres pour sauver des peuples (qu'ils sont sympas !) et que le 11/09 n'a pas t une chance pour les USA d'endormir le peuple afin de faire passer le Patriot Act qui autorise aujourd'hui  fouiller une maison sans raison, oui... sans raison. Et plus : 



> larticle 215, qui accorde au FBI et aux autres organismes chargs dappliquer la loi un pouvoir de perquisition sans prcdent dans les entreprises, les cabinets mdicaux, les tablissements denseignement, les bibliothques et les librairies, au simple motif que les documents faisant lobjet de la perquisition peuvent tre en lien avec une enqute en cours sur des activits terroristes ou despionnage  un critre juridique des plus souples qui ne rclame ni la prsentation de preuves ni mme une suspicion raisonnable dactivit terroriste. Il est galement question des lettres nsl (obtentions d'informations) et de l'exploitation de donnes personnelles, ainsi que des coutes tlphoniques.


Ce texte donne tous les pouvoirs aux Fdraux... pour contrler encore plus facilement.

Quelques citations de personnes reconnues (juste comme a, pour le fun hein...) :


Woodrow Wilson (ancien prsident des Etats-Unis)
_Certains des plus grands hommes des Etats-Unis, dans le domaine du commerce et de la production, ont peur de quelque chose. Ils savent qu'il existe quelque part une puissance si organise, si subtile, si vigilante, si cohrente, si complte, si persuasive... Qu'ils font bien, lorsqu'ils en parlent, de parler doucement._

Louis McFadden
_Nous possdons dans ce pays l'une des institutions les plus corrompues que le monde ait jamais connu. Je veux parler de la Banque centrale amricaine. Cette institution a appauvri les citoyens des Etats-Unis et a presque men notre gouvernement  la faillite. Tout ceci est d aux pratiques frauduleuses des vautours qui contrlent cette situation. Un super tat dirig par les banquiers et les industrialistes internationaux qui s'associent avec plaisir pour asservir le monde
_

Marshall McLuhan,
_Seuls les petits secrets doivent tre protgs. Les grands sont gards secrets par l'incrdulit du public. 
_


Bref, continuons de croire naivement qu'on vit en dmocratie... De toute faon, on ne peut rien y faire.
Mais tu sais c'est quoi la meilleure ? C'est que ces gens ont tout organis, non pas pour imposer leurs rgles, mais pour laisser le peuple lui-mme se les infliger. Le Patriot Act et compagnie ont t voulus par le peuple qui a t endormi aprs le 11/09... C'est a qui est magnifique dans ce systme, on laisse les peuples se tirer une balle dans... la tte.

Respect.

----------


## Luc Orient

Et en plus, Elvis Presley est vivant et le fils de ma concierge a t enlev par les extra-terrestres ...

----------


## ludosoft

Au secours ! Y a t-il  un modrateur dans l'avion ?

----------


## Nasky

Pourquoi un modrateur ? Si c'est pour le hors-sujet, t'as raison, j'ai trop dvi. Dsol (mais en lisant les autres sujets, j'ai cru que c'tait une spcialit du forum, j'ai d me tromper). On peut arrter l alors mme si je suis rest pas mal sur la crise. et que j'ai parl de faits sur la crise, incontestables.

En tout cas, les rponses ironiques sont bien celles  lesquelles je m'attends. Si je m'attendais  ce que tout le monde vienne dire qu'il pense comme moi, a contredirait tout ce que j'ai dit.

Plus c'est gros et plus a passe. Cette expression est plus vraie que jamais...

----------


## hegros

> En tout cas, les rponses ironiques sont bien celles  laquelle je m'attends. Si je m'attendais  ce que tout le monde vienne dire qu'il pense comme moi, a contredirait tout ce que j'ai dit.
> 
> Plus c'est gros et plus a passe. Cette expression est plus vraie que jamais...


+100. 

La guerre au Proche-orient  probablement eu un rle dans cette crise aussi. Cela fait trop longtemps que les USA dpensent de l'argent en Irak, Palestine et Israel pour l'armement cela ne peut pas durer ternellement c'est trop cher surtout que personne ne les rembourse,  un moment donn il fallait que ca craque financirement. Cette fois-ci il n'y a mme pas eu besoin d'un embargo du ptrole...

----------


## ludosoft

> Pourquoi un modrateur ?


Quand j'ai vu "Et en plus, Elvis Presley est vivant et le fils de ma concierge a t enlev par les extra-terrestres ... " je me suis vraiment demand o cette discussion allait nous mener...  ::?:

----------


## el_slapper

Qu'est-ce qui est le plus probable?

Que les puissants soient des machiavels sans fin, prts  sacrifier la moiti de leurs investissements juste dans un dessein machiavlique? Ou qu'ils soient aussi imprvoyants que les autres et qu'ils aient rellement gob leurs propres salades sur la prosprit eternelle? Qu'ils soient d'une intelligence infinie, ou bien qu'ils se contentent de se dire que a va bien, et que a ira mieux?

Oui le patriot act est une infamie. Mais regardons donc ses dfenseurs : une belle brochette d'opportunistes qui ont fait fortune en subtilisant les ides et le travail des autres. Certainement pas des lumires capables de jouer  Palpatine. L ou je vois "complot", gnralement, je comprends "opportunit". L'occasion fait le larron. Le 11 Septembre a fait le patriot act, lequel est bien plus un acte liberticide qu'un acte anti-terroriste.....mais a ne rend pas les auteurs du Patriot Act responsables du 11 Septembre. Comme tous les minables, ce sont juste des opportunistes. ::(:

----------


## r0d

J'aimerais intervenir  propos de la "thorie du complot" que je vois poindre ici.

Au vu des faits, je crois qu'effectivement les doutes sont lgitimes. D'autant plus que le contrle qu'une minorit exerce sur l'information et surtout sur sa diffusion nous prive de bases saines ncessaires pour un jugement intgre.

Cela dit, je ne crois pas en "la thorie du complot" (je ne parlerai pas ici du 09/11, mais de la crise, qui est le sujet), pour trois raisons pratiques et une raison systmique:
 Cette thorie n'explique pas tout. Les responsabilits imputs  "une poigne d'individus qui dirigent le monde" sont trop importantes pour tre probables. Ces faits dnoncs ont une trop grande ampleur pour tre le seul fait d'une poigne d'individus, aussi puissants soient-ils. Nous voyons rgulirement que les "puissants" se livrent entre eux une lutte acharne. Mme si nous avons l'impression que c'est souvent le cas, en vrit ils ne "travaillent" ensemble que trs rarement. Tout cela est parfaitement public, rien n'est cach. Or par dfinition, un complot est cach. Il suffit de lire rgulirement le Wall Street ou le Financial Times, ou mme tout simplement Les Echos ou La Tribune, pour le savoir. Cette situation existe et perdure depuis que l'homme vit en socit. Mme si l'on peut imaginer - et c'est en grande partie le cas je crois - que le pouvoir se transmet de pre en fils (nous parlons souvent, par exemple, de _dmocratie hrditaire_), cette soit-disant "poigne d'individus" ne pourrait pas conserver ce pouvoir sans une solide structure qui le leur permet.

Je crois qu'en revanche, la solution se trouve dans l'analyse systmique des schmas utiliss pour la prise du pouvoir et les modles de son utilisation. En gros, chacun dfend ses propres intrts - et par extension ceux de ses proches - , du RMIste galrien au milliardaire honnis, en passant par les politiciens, les conomistes, les mdias...

Ici, lorsque j'utilise le mot "pouvoir", j'inclus les classiques hommes de pouvoir (politiciens influents et faiseurs d'opinions), mais galement les trs trs riches, qui possdent de fait un pouvoir norme sur de grandes quantits d'individus.

Donc dans un systme o chacun dfend ses intrts, il est normal que ceux qui ont le pouvoir en abusent. Les financiers qui sont responsables de la crise, et qui savaient effectivement qu'elle allait arriver (tout comme ils savent que la prochaine ne tardera pas), et qui savent qu'ils y gagneront plus que ce qu'ils y perdront, n'ont logiquement pas de raison de l'empcher. Mais ce n'est pas un complot, toute personne qui prends le temps d'analyser la situation le sait trs bien. Par exemple, nous savons que la prochaine bulle se fera sur les matires premires. Lesquelles? Je n'en sais rien, mais je crois qu'avec beaucoup ode recherches et de travail il est parfaitement possible de le savoir. Et je crois que certains le savent dj...

Prenons un exemple concret: grce  la loi TEPA (ou paquet fiscal), en 2008 les 5000 foyers les plus riches de france vont payer moins d'impt (en taux impos sur les revenus) que la moyenne des foyers imposables franais (cf. alternative conomique de novembre 2008). Ceci est le rsultat de deux alinas de la loi TEPA, qui sont le rsutats du lobbying des gens concerns, galement des amis du prsident. Il n'y a pas de complot, car tout cela est parfaitement public. C'est juste des gens qui utilisent un systme pour dfendre leurs intrts.

Comme d'habitude, je pense que ce n'est pas aux individus qu'il faut s'attaquer, mais au systme.

----------


## Alvaten

> Comme d'habitude, je pense que ce n'est pas aux individus qu'il faut s'attaquer, mais au systme.


A a oui le systme est pouris jusqu'a l'os mais bon c'est comme beaucoups de chose dans ce monde.
A mon avis y a pas grand chose  faire  part attendre. Et si a se pete la g**** on se retrouvera au moyen-age et on se remettra au troc  ::aie:: 

Sinon pour en revenir  la question de base: 
Non je n'est pas resentis le cot ngatif de la crise au travail, on cherche mme encore de nouveau employs. (aprs il parait qu'on est un des pays les moins touch en Suisse)
Je passe juste plus de temps  acheter des connerie au Rayaumes Unis, la  tant bientt moins cher que l' et la TVA englaise ayant baiss de 5%  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Pour le 11/09, je ne comprends pas comment on peut y croire en 2009... Tous les faits sont l...


Tiens Bigard  ::aie:: , bienvenu sur ce forum  ::king:: 

Les gens ici et l ont russi  peu prs de faon gale  prouver que c'tait faux et le contraire ... quand certains tenaient l'exclu que les images des tours taient bidonnes, d'autres prouvaient qu'elles ne l'taient pas ... waouhh on se croirait dans Gala VS Les Infiltrs ...

----------


## hegros

> Les gens ici et l ont russi  peu prs de faon gale  prouver que c'tait faux et le contraire ... quand certains tenaient l'exclu que les images des tours taient bidonnes, d'autres prouvaient qu'elles ne l'taient pas ... waouhh on se croirait dans Gala VS Les Infiltrs ...


En mme temps l'effet est recherch et amplifi c'est tout benef. Un ministre japonais (il me semble ou un administrateur sinon)  aussi  rfut la thse officielle. 


ministre japonais  : "qui vous a inform que cela s'est droule de la sorte ?" 

responsable de l'assemble : "le gouvernement amricain"

ministre japonais : "est-ce qu'une enqute s'est ouverte car des japonais ont pri ?"

responsable de l'assemble : "....."


Bref, rien. Dans quelques sicles (lorsque les gnrations d'aujourd'hui partiront) cela deviendra mme peut-tre une lgende ou un mythe..

----------


## souviron34

> Et en plus, Elvis Presley est vivant et le fils de ma concierge a t enlev par les extra-terrestres ...


 ::king::  tu m'as bien fait rire.. je l'avais oubli ui-l  ::mouarf:: 





> Qu'est-ce qui est le plus probable?
> 
> Que les puissants soient des machiavels sans fin, prts  sacrifier la moiti de leurs investissements juste dans un dessein machiavlique? Ou qu'ils soient aussi imprvoyants que les autres et qu'ils aient rellement gob leurs propres salades sur la prosprit eternelle? Qu'ils soient d'une intelligence infinie, ou bien qu'ils se contentent de se dire que a va bien, et que a ira mieux?
> 
> Oui le patriot act est une infamie. Mais regardons donc ses dfenseurs : une belle brochette d'opportunistes qui ont fait fortune en subtilisant les ides et le travail des autres. Certainement pas des lumires capables de jouer  Palpatine. L ou je vois "complot", gnralement, je comprends "opportunit". L'occasion fait le larron. Le 11 Septembre a fait le patriot act, lequel est bien plus un acte liberticide qu'un acte anti-terroriste.....mais a ne rend pas les auteurs du Patriot Act responsables du 11 Septembre. Comme tous les minables, ce sont juste des opportunistes.


+1000

Mais c'est tellement plus valorisant pour Nasky de se croire dans le 0.000000001 % de la population mondiale claire  ::aie::  ::aie::  _(quoi ? ?? ai-je entendu le mot "litisme" ?? )_

----------


## r0d

Je viens de lire l'dito de Serge Halimi du Monde Diplomatique de janvier, et il apporte une lumire supplmentaire  l'analyse de ces crises. Rsum:




> Janvier 2008, A. Blair (anicen 1er ministre anglais) a t recrut par JPMorgan  temps partiel pour 1,06 millions /an [...] G. Schreder, ancien chancelier allemand, est conseiller d'une filiale de Gazprom pour 250.000 /an [...] R. Rublin, conseiller conomique de Obama, est pass de la prsident de Goldman Sachs au ministre des finances, puis  la direction de Citigroup [...] T. Breton, ministre franais de l'conomie, des finances et de l'industrie de 2005  2007, est aujourd'hui prsident de Atos, aprs un an pass au service de la Banque Rothschild (au ct de Schreder) [...] (etc...)


Nous voyons ici que les politiques sont intimement lis avec les groupes qui sont responsables de cette dernire crise. Je savais, bien videmment, que les politiques et les affaires taient trs lis, mais je ne pensais pas  ce point, et surtout pas de faon aussi "voyante".

Or s'il y a bien des gens qui peuvent faire changer les choses de faon  viter ce genre de dsastre (les crises), ce sont bien les politiques. D'ailleurs, je pense que c'est sur ce point que Mr. Sarkozy*  gagn les lections: il s'est prsent comme le candidat qui pourra faire changer les choses, alors qu'en France, depuis des annes nous considrions que les politiques ne pouvaient rien.

Ce que je comprends (attention, c'est une hypothse. Tout cela est trs complexe et je ne prtends pas dtenir la vrit sacre), c'est que ce lien trs fort qui unit le milieu des affaires et les politiques constitue une chape qui empche tout changement. Les politiques ne vont pas faire changer les choses, non pas parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas, mais parce qu'ils ne veulent pas (cf. mon prcdent post sur la question du "chacun dfends ses propres intrts").

Donc encore une fois, ce ne sont pas les individus qu'il faut changer, mais les structures. Dcidment, je suis impressionn de constater  quel point les crits de Marx restent toujours autant d'actualit.

* celui-l mme qui, cit par Le Point, dit: "Alors moi, en 2012, j'aurai 57 ans, je me reprsente pas. Et quand je vois les milliards que gagne Clinton, moi, j'm'en mets plein les poches! [...]"  (je ne pense pas qu'avec de telles ambitions, le prsident franais aura rellement envie de changer les rgles du jeu).

----------


## souviron34

c'est la crise !!!!


Journe noire sur les accs aux stations de ski !!!

 ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Luc Orient

> c'est la crise !!!!
> 
> 
> Journe noire sur les accs aux stations de ski !!!


+1

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

C'est la crise la vente aux enchres YSL & Berger a battu pleins de records du monde !
(tableau de Matisse le plus cher, somme totale max dpasse...).

[edit] j oubliais le prix du tissu qui subit une inflation dmentielle, on ne peut plus se couvrir !  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est la crise la vente aux enchres YSL & Berger a battu pleins de records du monde !
> (tableau de Matisse le plus cher, somme totale max dpasse...).


oui mais a c'est vraiment pour les riches..

Ce que je citais tait pour les "pv pquenots qui se plaignent"  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Comment ca, tout le monde peut pas se payer un Picasso/Matisse/Goya ?

Comme dirait Sgala "Si a 50 ans t as pas une Rolex, c'est que t as rat ta vie"
je pensais que c'etait pareil pour ca  ::D: 
J ai du m avoir plant :teteaclaque:

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme dirait Sgala "Si a 50 t as pas une Rolex, c'est que t as rat ta vie"


je peux t'en avoir une Rolex :  Vintimille  la frontire italienne prs de Menton et  Bangkok ils vendent des imitations  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

oui, mais moi ca va j ai pas encore 50 ans  ::D:

----------


## juvamine

> c'est la crise !!!!
> 
> 
> Journe noire sur les accs aux stations de ski !!!


le pire c'est que tu as raison.................

----------


## Lyche

C'est la crise mon bon ami, 600 000 Visites au salon de l'agriculture, 10% de mieux qu'en 2008 avec moins d'exposants (ils ont eu peur de pas pouvoir rentrer  ::aie:: )

----------


## talapoga

> C'est la crise mon bon ami, 600 000 Visites au salon de l'agriculture, 10% de mieux qu'en 2008 avec moins d'exposants (ils ont eu peur de pas pouvoir rentrer )


Bonjour,

Sauf que ... 
les agris gagnent de l'argent aujourd'hui, la longue histoire des paysans, c'est plutt le contraire  ::):

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs, on peut se poser la question :

comment se comporte dans un tel salon un prsident qui ne boit pas d'alcool ??

Il y a un nombre relativement important de dgustations (ce que Chirac ne ngligeait pas  :;): )

Ce qui m'anne aussi  : comment peut-on dfendre un projet de loi interdisant toute dgustation alors que ces mmes ministres ne se gnent pas pour aller manger (et arroser) dans des restaus d'un "certain" standing...
(_ne me dites pas qu' la Croix d'Argent ou au Crillon on ne vous sert pas un bon Sauternes si vous prenez du foie gras_  ::aie:: )


Ah c'est vrai !! "Le bon peuple" ... et les autres... ::roll::

----------


## juvamine

surtout cette loi sur les dgustations est compltement abusive, on ne peut pas interdire  un vigneron de "donner" son vin (1er point), et deuxime point, le seul intret des petits vignerons est que les clients peuvent venir dguster  la proprit avant d'acheter: autre chose que la grande surface disons.
C'est la mort des petits vignerons donc..
Je pense que cette loi ne passera pas  l'assemble.

----------


## Aitone

> surtout cette loi sur les dgustations est compltement abusive, on ne peut pas interdire  un vigneron de "donner" son vin (1er point), et deuxime point, le seul intret des petits vignerons est que les clients peuvent venir dguster  la proprit avant d'acheter: autre chose que la grande surface disons.
> C'est la mort des petits vignerons donc..
> Je pense que cette loi ne passera pas  l'assemble.


mais mme pour les gros vignerons.

Comment les dgustations primeurs pourront se drouler ? 
Personne n'achtera du vin s'il ne l'a pas dgust

----------


## juvamine

pour y avoir travailler chez un gros ngociant, les marchs sont souvent fait avant la rcolte.........
donc je suis a moiti daccord sur ce point
sur le point prcis des primeurs, tu as surement raison
a n'empeche pas que le bordeaux est moins bon que le bourgogne  ::yaisse2:: 

Pas mal de dputs de la majorit sont dans des rgions viticoles, sont concients du problme et pourront faire pencher la balance.

Les spcialits franaises semblent ne pas tre trop touches par la crise (je le dis avec des pincettes). Ce genre de loi aurait un but: mettre tout le monde  galit......en les tirant vers le bas.

(je suis pour interdire la dgustation du foie gras de canard, et du Jambon persill ! :p)

----------


## souviron34

> mais mme pour les gros vignerons.
> 
> Comment les dgustations primeurs pourront se drouler ? 
> Personne n'achtera du vin s'il ne l'a pas dgust


d'autant plus que si le but vis est la lutte contre le "binge drinking" et les open-bars, suffit d'interdire les open bars : c'est assez facile  dfinir, ce me semble... (_dans une disco ou un endroit de concert, non ?? parce qu'un stand de dgustation dans un rave_ )

Quant au "binge-drinking", c'est comme les joints et tout et tout.. Si les gens sont assez c.ns pour se rendre au bord du coma thylique chaque fois qu'ils boivent, ben.. tant pis.. C'est Darwin en action.. Y'aura peut-tre un (_tout petit_) peu moins de c.ns sur Terre  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> d'autant plus que si le but vis est la lutte contre le "binge drinking" et les open-bars, suffit d'interdire les open bars : c'est assez facile  dfinir, ce me semble... (_dans une disco ou un endroit de concert, non ?? parce qu'un stand de dgustation dans un rave_ )
> 
> Quant au "binge-drinking", c'est comme les joints et tout et tout.. Si les gens sont assez c.ns pour se rendre au bord du coma thylique chaque fois qu'ils boivent, ben.. tant pis.. C'est Darwin en action.. Y'aura peut-tre un (_tout petit_) peu moins de c.ns sur Terre


si seulement  ::aie:: 
De toute faon, c'est une loi qui fait partie des quelques loies hypocrites que notre gouvernement promulgue pour faire plaisir  la minorit possdant la majorit des biens.

----------


## juvamine

Sauf qu'ils vont se heurter  un lobby aussi puissant que discret: celui des vignerons et de la viticulture.
comme je dis...cette loi n'est pas encore passe ;-)

et Lyche, d'ami  ami, si tu penses que notre gouvernement est incomptent, tu as le droit de le pense ! mais tu as aussi le droit de faire en sorte que a change ;-)

----------


## souviron34

> De toute faon, c'est une loi qui fait partie des quelques loies hypocrites que notre gouvernement promulgue pour faire plaisir  la minorit possdant la majorit des biens.


Encore une fois  ::roll::  a n'est pas l'apanage de _ce_ gouvernement ni pour faire plaisir aux "riches".. mais aux "lecteurs moyens" (_suffit de voir le thread sur l'interiction de fumer l'an dernier sur ce forum !!!!_) ..... La Loi Evin, a te dit rien ?

Claude Evin tait un ministre socialiste de la Sant... 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_%C3%89vin



> 28 juillet 1988, date  laquelle il intgre le gouvernement de Michel Rocard en tant que Ministre dlgu auprs du ministre des Affaires sociales et de l'Emploi, charg de la Sant et de la Protection sociale.
> 
> Il y met en place les premires actions de lutte contre le tabagisme et la publicit pour l'alcool,  travers la Loi vin.


Z'tes plus crdibles,  force de tout vouloir faire retomber sur les paules du Petit Nicolas. ou des "riches" .  ::aie:: 


(_ou alors il faut reconnatre que les socialistes n'ont fait des lois que "pour faire plaisir  la minorit possdant la majorit des biens" !!!!_)

----------


## juvamine

L'alcool est un problme de socit
Le vin n'en est pas un. Si les "jeunes" qui se tuent sur la route buvaient du vin, et pas d'autres alcool  40 (pas des  Celsius), on en arriverait pas a ce genre de lois totalement imbcile

80% des lois sont l pour contrer une minorit d'imbciles. Le problme c'est que ces lois emmerdent 100 % des gens.

La politique, a veut dire "Gestion de la cit". Si les gens taient un tout petit peu responsable, les politiques pourraient s'affairer  des choses plus intelligentes et plus productives.

----------


## BainE

> les politiques pourraient s'affairer  des choses plus intelligentes et plus productives.


Comme obliger les sportifs professionnels a chanter la marseillaise ?
mouais, toute occasion de faire la une des journeaux en vaut une autre.
Avec se genre de procupation, je me sens entre de bonnes mains.

de plus je pense que 90% des nouvelles lois sont inutiles.
Les trois quarts n ont jamais leur decrets d application pour commencer, puis ensuite dans la majorit des cas suffirait d appliquer la lois en court plutot que d en faire une nouvelle.

alors bon, c'est peut etre qu ils ne sont pas si occups que ca entre deux repas d inauguration.

----------


## juvamine

pourquoi est-on oblig de faire des lois pour redresser la scu ? parce que des imbcile ont abus du systme

pourquoi met-on des radars auto ? parce que des imbcile dpassaient largement les limites

pourquoi y'a-t-il + de controle d'acoolmie en voiture ? parce que des imbciles taient des dangers publiques sur la route

maintenant je suis daccord avec toi sur le fait que la plupart des lois ne sont pas appliqus et pas applicables.
et meme quand elles sont appliques elles sont contredit par une autre lois qui a 5 ans...

aprs, dire que les dputs n'en font pas une.......moui l je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi ! C'est un autre dbat

----------


## r0d

> L'alcool est un problme de socit
> Le vin n'en est pas un. Si les "jeunes" qui se tuent sur la route buvaient du vin, et pas d'autres alcool  40 (pas des  Celsius), on en arriverait pas a ce genre de lois totalement imbcile.


Ha. J'admire ton impartialit.




> Si les gens taient un tout petit peu responsable, les politiques pourraient s'affairer  des choses plus intelligentes et plus productives.


Question:
Dans ta phrase, c'est qui "les gens"? C'est tout le monde sauf toi? C'est tout le monde moins un minorit de gens "responsables"? C'est tout le monde moins les politiciens qui votent des lois pour nous protger de nous-mme?

Non parce que c'est tout de mme un peu fort je trouve. Les gens de pouvoir (oui souviron, de droite comme de gauche - encore que je ne considre pas le ps comme un parti de gauche) s'vertuent (oui souviron, c'est le cas depuis des gnrations, ce n'est pas nouveau)  mettre en place des lois et des rgles qui ne les concernent pas, ou, plus prcisment, qu'eux seuls auront le droit de ne pas respecter. Le font-ils parce qu'ils s'estiment plus "responsables" que les autres "gens"? Ou parce, tout simplement, c'est dans leur intrt?

Je dteste ce type d'assertion: "les gens ...". Mettez ce que vous voulez  la place des ..., seulement je suis persuad que si nous tions  la place des "gens" nous ferions pareil. Et pis, bien souvent nous faisons pire que ce que nous leur mettons sur le dos. Et surtout, "les gens", ben nous on en fait partie galement.

Pour ma part, je suis persuad que le problme ne vient pas du fait que "les gens" sont irresponsables, car ceci est un fait tabli et seuls quelques libraux mystiques refusent de l'admettre, mais que les lois sont votes par des gens qui 
1. savent que, d'une manire ou d'une autre, ces lois ne les touchent pas
2. n'ont aucune ide de la vie des citoyens "moyen" (moyen dans le sens statistique)
C'est la grande erreur de la dmocratie reprsentative que de croire qu'une personne, aussi intelligente soit-elle, est capable de reprsenter autrui.

Enfin, lorsque tu dis "si les gens taient responsable", tant donn que j'ai maintenant l'habitude de lire ce type de raisonnement, moi ce que je comprends c'est: "nous sommes une minorit de gens responsables et nous devons grer pour une majorit de gens irresponsables". Mais moi, tout au long de ma vie mouvemente, ce que j'ai constat c'est qu'un individu quel qu'il soit, que ce soit en Afrique ou en Europe, que ce soit un jeune, un vieux, un homme, une femme, tout le monde sait se dbrouiller quand il en a besoin, et surtout, il sait, ou il apprends,  dfendre ses intrts. a, tout le monde sait le faire. Et moi ce que je vous dit, c'est qu'il faut arrter de prendre "les gens" pour des abrutis, ou comme une sorte d'ennemi bte (car il croit que c'est nous l'ennemi alors que c'est lui) et mchant, car nous sommes tous pareil: quand on peut faire quelque chose qui nous intresse (dans son sens large) nous le faisons. Tous.

Et dans l'histoire, et puisque c'est le sujet, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi on continue  s'en prendre  nous-mme (car quand on dit "les gens caymal" on parle de nous-mme) alors qu'un poigne d'individu est en train de nous la mettre bien profond et eux, ils font trs mal. Car pendant qu'on s'engueule avec le voisin parce que son minot a envoy son ballon dans notre jardinet (nous on sait lever nos enfants nous, pas comme "les gens"!), les super politiciens qui doivent s'occuper du bas peuple, avec leurs potes, ils sont en train de rflchir  comment nous foutre  la rue mais de faon  ce qu'on se laisse faire...

Juvamine, tu tiens le discours classique du politicien (d'ailleurs si je me souviens bien, tu es conseiller rgional non?): monter les gens les uns contre les autres, et aprs on vient rgler les problmes que l'on a cre et qui sont de faux problme. La vrit c'est que ce sont les institutions qu'ils faut changer. Je crois qu'aujourd'hui, nous avons des institutions qui sont de trs bonne qualit par rapport  tout ce qui n'a jamais exist dans l'histoire. Mais elles ne sont plus  la hauteur des aspirations des citoyens d'aujourd'hui, car les problmatiques ne sont plus les mmes. Les politiques se retrouvent donc avec des outils (les institutions) qui ne leur permettent pas de rsoudre les vrais problmes. Donc - et c'est une sorte de "rlexe de survie" - ils "noient le poisson" de diffrentes faons. Pour ma part je dteste le gouvernement franais (il n'y a pas que Sarkozy au gouvernement! Moi non plus je n'aime pas cette mode de tout mettre sur le dos de Sarko.) actuel car il a compris cela, et il essaie rellement et honntement de changer ces insitutions, mais le problme c'est qu'il ne va pas dans le bon sens: alors que les peuples demandent plus d'mancipation, de transparence et de libert, le gouvernement actuel propose toujours plus de contrle, d'opacit et de restriction des liberts. Et en plus, il tient un discours oppos  son action (oui souviron, ce n'est pas nouveau).

----------


## r0d

> pourquoi est-on oblig de faire des lois pour redresser la scu ? parce que des imbcile ont abus du systme


Effectivement. Le fameux "trou de la scu" (puisqu'apparemment pour toi ce terme a un sens) est d aux gens qui ont vot les allgement fiscaux sur les charges sociales des entreprises et des gens qui s'occupent du bubget de l'Elyse car l'tat doit plus de 6 millards d'euros  la scu.

Ce que je te dis l, c'est pour te montrer que "les imbciles" a ne veut finalement pas dire grand chose...

----------


## souviron34

> Le font-ils parce qu'ils s'estiment plus "responsables" que les autres "gens"? Ou parce, tout simplement, c'est dans leur intrt?


On va retomber sur "la nature humaine"  :;): 





> Je dteste ce type d'assertion: "les gens ...". Mettez ce que vous voulez  la place des ..., seulement je suis persuad que si nous tions  la place des "gens" nous ferions pareil. Et pis, bien souvent nous faisons pire que ce que nous leur mettons sur le dos. Et surtout, "les gens", ben nous on en fait partie galement.


Absolument...   ::king:: 





> les super politiciens qui doivent s'occuper du bas peuple, avec leurs potes, ils sont en train de rflchir  comment nous foutre  la rue mais de faon  ce qu'on se laisse faire...


L tu te contredis un peu  :;):  

Car si nous sommes tous pareils, il n'y a pas vraiment d'intrt de leur part  nous foutre  la rue....  ::P: 

De plus, tu fais toi-mme ce genre de catgorisation, avec "les riches", "les patrons"... Or il y en a de tous styles, et la gnralisation est du mme type que celle contre laquelle tu t'insurges ici  :;): 





> La vrit c'est que ce sont les institutions qu'ils faut changer. Je crois qu'aujourd'hui, nous avons des institutions qui sont de trs bonne qualit par rapport  tout ce qui n'a jamais exist dans l'histoire. Mais elles ne sont plus  la hauteur des aspirations des citoyens d'aujourd'hui, car les problmatiques ne sont plus les mmes. Les politiques se retrouvent donc avec des outils (les institutions) qui ne leur permettent pas de rsoudre les vrais problmes. Donc - et c'est une sorte de "rlexe de survie" - ils "noient le poisson" de diffrentes faons.


Absolument...

PS: tu vois, finalement on n'est pas si loigns que a  ::):   (_y compris avec ton paragraphe suivant_)





> (oui souviron, ce n'est pas nouveau).


Voir premire remarque   :;):

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> les super politiciens qui doivent s'occuper du bas peuple, avec leurs potes, ils sont en train de rflchir  comment nous foutre  la rue mais de faon  ce qu'on se laisse faire...
> 
> 
> L tu te contredis un peu
> 
> Car si nous sommes tous pareils, il n'y a pas vraiment d'intrt de leur part  nous foutre  la rue....
> 
> De plus, tu fais toi-mme ce genre de catgorisation, avec "les riches", "les patrons"... Or il y en a de tous styles, et la gnralisation est du mme type que celle contre laquelle tu t'insurges ici


Je ne me contredis pas, mais en revanche, peut-tre que je m'exprime mal. Je vais donc essayer d'claircir mon point de vue:

Je crois qu'effectivement, si nous tions  la place de ces gens que j'excre (les grands patrons, les politiciens de mtier, les grands financiers) nous ferions pareil qu'eux. Je les excre parce que leurs dcisions font beaucoup plus de dgts que les notres, et qu'ils ne l'assument pas. Pour moi, c'est  eux qu'il faut s'en prendre pour faire changer les choses car ce sont eux qui dtiennent les cls, et que tant qu'ils seront l, on ne pourra rien faire. Ok. Mais ce ne sont pas eux en tant que personne que je dteste, ce sont eux en tant que "phnomne de socit", et plus prcisment, en tant qu'institution. De la mme faon que je dteste le FN, quels que soient les gens qui en font partie, par exemple.

Ce que je dis, c'est que des propos comme ceux que tiens juvamine font que nous nous trompons de cible. Si l'on veut faire changer les choses, ce n'est pas sur "les gens" qu'il faut taper, mais sur les institutions, et surtout, il faut le faire en connaissance de cause. Et il faut arrter ce discours politico-policien qui consiste  dire "c'est la faute des gens" et  trouver n'importe quels arguments fallacieux pour le dfendre. Car a gnre une sorte de schizophrnie dans l'opinion, et a donne ce genre de chose:


> L'immense majorit des Franais (92,5%) juge qu'il faut augmenter le nombre de fonctionnaires [...] Prs de la moiti des sonds (47,7%) estiment que le gouvernement doit renoncer  son plan de rduction des fonctionnaires contre 45,9% qui pensent le contraire.


Je ne sais pas si c'est plus clair  ::koi::

----------


## juvamine

r0d, mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur le fond, nous avons quelques points communs:




> Je dteste ce type d'assertion: "les gens ...". Mettez ce que vous voulez  la place des ..., seulement je suis persuad que si nous tions  la place des "gens" nous ferions pareil. Et pis, bien souvent nous faisons pire que ce que nous leur mettons sur le dos. Et surtout, "les gens", ben nous on en fait partie galement.


Ai-je dit que je n'tais pas dans "les gens" ? 
Je ne me crois pas  part des autres, bien au contraire.




> La vrit c'est que ce sont les institutions qu'ils faut changer. Je crois qu'aujourd'hui, nous avons des institutions qui sont de trs bonne qualit par rapport  tout ce qui n'a jamais exist dans l'histoire. Mais elles ne sont plus  la hauteur des aspirations des citoyens d'aujourd'hui, car les problmatiques ne sont plus les mmes. Les politiques se retrouvent donc avec des outils (les institutions) qui ne leur permettent pas de rsoudre les vrais problmes. Donc - et c'est une sorte de "rlexe de 
> survie" - ils "noient le poisson" de diffrentes faons.


Je suis loin d'tre contre ton affirmation. On fait des rforme a la petite semaine qui nous permettront de patienter quelques temps...Je pense a des choses ruineuses comme la scu, ou les retraites (je n'ai pas dit que j'tais contre la scu et les retraites.....). Et que les institutions soit vieillote: c'est  discuter, en tout cas elles sont mal utilises je pense.




> _les super politiciens qui doivent s'occuper du bas peuple, avec leurs potes, ils sont en train de rflchir  comment nous foutre  la rue mais de faon  ce qu'on se laisse faire..._


je vais utiliser tes mots volontairement: personne n'a jamais empecher le bas peuple de devenir politicien.

et je vais finir sur ma remarque sur le vin, et je vais royalement botter en touche: je fais partie d'une rgion ou le vin occupe  peu prs 30 % de l'conomie locale (avec les sous traitant associs), et ou "le vin" est un peu le quotidien de chacun. Ma remarque, certe exagre, est la rflexion que se fera la plupart des habitants de cette rgion quand une loi comme a arrivera. Cette remarque je l'entends dj bien souvent.

----------


## Lyche

> Encore une fois  a n'est pas l'apanage de _ce_ gouvernement ni pour faire plaisir aux "riches".. mais aux "lecteurs moyens" (_suffit de voir le thread sur l'interiction de fumer l'an dernier sur ce forum !!!!_) ..... La Loi Evin, a te dit rien ?
> 
> Claude Evin tait un ministre socialiste de la Sant... 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_%C3%89vin
> 
> 
> Z'tes plus crdibles,  force de tout vouloir faire retomber sur les paules du Petit Nicolas. ou des "riches" . 
> 
> 
> (_ou alors il faut reconnatre que les socialistes n'ont fait des lois que "pour faire plaisir  la minorit possdant la majorit des biens" !!!!_)


Il y a une chose sur laquelle je me suis mal fait comprendre.. c'est que je ne parle pas uniquement de ce gouvernement.. je parle de ceux avant aussi.. C'est une tradition sculaire en france que d'arnaquer et de vouloir tirer la couverture pour soi. Et dans ce domaine, ceux qui ont le plus de couvertures sont toujours les minoritaires.
Juste une petite statistique tout  fait vrai. Depuis 2003, le nombre de personnes soumises  l'ISF  augment de 90,7% (on notera que pour 6annes de "baisse du pouvoir d'achat" a fait bien non? (certes les citoyens de l'ile de R ne devraient pas l'tre, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils fasse tant augmenter la statistique que a) Et paradoxalement, la quantit d'argent que touche l'tat baisse...

 Statistiques de l'isf

Alors, moi je veux bien dire que les choses se passent normalement, mais payer en france 45 un pot de nutella et payer moins de la moiti ce mme pot en allant au luxembourg (la tva ne fait pas 50%), voir que l'essence coute 20cts de moins en traversant la frontire. Savoir que les commerants, aprs avoir fait des soldes monstrueuses  70% de rduction arrivent  dgager des marges et des bnfices.. Personnellement, a me met grave les boules..

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a une chose sur laquelle je me suis mal fait comprendre.. c'est que je ne parle pas uniquement de ce gouvernement.. je parle de ceux avant aussi.. C'est une tradition sculaire en france que d'arnaquer et de vouloir tirer la couverture pour soi. Et dans ce domaine, ceux qui ont le plus de couvertures sont toujours les minoritaires.
> Juste une petite statistique tout  fait vrai. Depuis 2003, le nombre de personnes soumises  l'ISF  augment de 90,7% (on notera que pour 6annes de "baisse du pouvoir d'achat" a fait bien non? (certes les citoyens de l'ile de R ne devraient pas l'tre, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils fasse tant augmenter la statistique que a) Et paradoxalement, la quantit d'argent que touche l'tat baisse...
> 
>  Statistiques de l'isf
> 
> Alors, moi je veux bien dire que les choses se passent normalement, mais payer en france 45 un pot de nutella et payer moins de la moiti ce mme pot en allant au luxembourg (la tva ne fait pas 50%), voir que l'essence coute 20cts de moins en traversant la frontire. Savoir que les commerants, aprs avoir fait des soldes monstrueuses  70% de rduction arrivent  dgager des marges et des bnfices.. Personnellement, a me met grave les boules..


Donc les "riches" c'est tout ceux qui ne protestent pas en payant le double pour un pot de nutella et ceux qui payent l'ISF et les commerants .. et qui d'autre ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Donc les "riches" c'est tout ceux qui ne protestent pas en payant le double pour un pot de nutella et ceux qui payent l'ISF et les commerants .. et qui d'autre ?


J'ai parl de riches ou de pauvres? non, j'ai juste parl de statistiques et de donnes chiffres.. Mais comme d'habitudes on s'arrte sur ce qui est crit et non pas les autres sens d'une intervention..
Bref, une chose dont je suis sur, c'est que je pourrais tout autant critiquer la droite que la gauche.. Vous voulez parler des 35h? messieurs les travailleurs qui hurlent que leur pouvoir d'achat baisse mais qui demandent toujours plus d'argent en voulant travailler toujours moins.. Je ne dit pas qu'un gouvernement est bon ou mauvais, je ne me le permettrais pas je ne suis pas qualifi pour. Par contre, je peux parler des lois promulgue ou en court par rapport  ce que je ressens et ce que je vis. Je peux parler de quelque chose qui ne me plait pas comme les grves  rptition d'un service publique qui se plaint de ne pas avoir d'argent. De professeurs qui lorsque l'on touche  leurs petits acquis descendent dans la rue pour manifester.. Dois-t-on rappeler que le budget de l'ducation nationale est le plus lev de France? Qu'il y a chaque anne prs de 2000 profs qui sont pays  rester chez eux en attendant des remplacements? Qu'il y a au fond des lyces une quantit de matriel, informatique, de bureau, sportifs (hors d'usage? ou obsolte?) C'est vrai qu'un bureau d'tude qui cote 150 pice est hors d'usage au bout de 3ans.
Mais je ne suis pas l pour faire le procs de l'tat, le temps s'en chargera tout seul. Je constate juste qu'en France, nous sommes les champion du refus d'volution, et paradoxalement, nous sommes les premiers  critiquer les avancs des autres... Je ne suis pas sur que si Obama s'tait prsent en France, il aurait pu tre lu.

----------


## souviron34

ok tu t'tais _vraiment_ mal fait comprendre   :;):

----------


## Lyche

a m'arrive souvent.. il faut que je fasse des efforts de communication, mais c'est vrai que prendre le temps de rdiger un post durant 30minutes quand je suis au boulot, c'est pas toujours, voir totalement impossible.

----------


## BainE

Pour ce qui est de l ISF et de l ile de R je veux juste prciser que les proprio doivent faire une dclaration a l ISF (normal leur terrain vaut de l or) mais qu en aucun cas les gens normaux (qui ne gagnent pas 1000 fois le SMIC) sont soumis a l impot (normal aussi, z'ont pas demand a voir tous ces touristes sur leur ile).

Gagner plus, travailler moins je suis pour, on signe ou ?  ::D:

----------


## juvamine

juste en apparte, les dgustations du vin  ne seront pas interdites.

Comme on pouvait le pressentir, ce texte n'est pas pass.
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...or=AL-32280184

Un grand merci au dput de ma circonscription (Alain Suguenot), et au groupe d'tude viticole d'avoir dfendu ce point essentiel !

----------


## Lyche

> Le classement Forbes des milliardaires boulevers par la crise. Ils ne sont plus que 793 au lieu de 1125 lan dernier et leur fortune a fondu de 4 400 milliards de dollars  2 400 milliards cette anne. New York redevient cette anne la ville o lon compte le plus de milliardaires. Moscou qui lavait dpass lan dernier fait les frais de la chute des fortunes russes bties sur les matires premires et notamment le ptrole. Le premier milliardaire franais cest Bernard Arnault, le patron de LVMH, suivi de Liliane Bettencourt lhritire de LOral qui a du cder sa place de femme la plus riche du monde  lhritire des supermarchs amricains Wal Mart.


 source du texte 

Certains l'ont bien sentie passer la crise. Bill Gates, qui tait tomb au rang de 3me fortune mondial  repris sa place aprs une perte net de 18Milliards repasse en tte avec une fortune de 40Milliards de $. Le N1 de l'anne 2008, Warren Buffett tait  62M$ perd 35M$ et se retrouve  la 3me place derrire le N2 (qui le reste d'ailleurs) Carlos Slim Hel Qui lui ne perd que 30M$ et se retrouve donc 10M$ derrire Billou !

Bah voil, je crois que d'un certain ct, mme si elle n'a pas tout boulevers, elle a remis quelques choses  leur places. Notamment la sur estimation du aux multiples spculations boursires et financires.

----------


## cladsam

> source du texte 
> 
> Certains l'ont bien sentie passer la crise. Bill Gates, qui tait tomb au rang de 3me fortune mondial  repris sa place aprs une perte net de 18Milliards repasse en tte avec une fortune de 40Milliards de $. Le N1 de l'anne 2008, Warren Buffett tait  62M$ perd 35M$ et se retrouve  la 3me place derrire le N2 (qui le reste d'ailleurs) Carlos Slim Hel Qui lui ne perd que 30M$ et se retrouve donc 10M$ derrire Billou !
> 
> Bah voil, je crois que d'un certain ct, mme si elle n'a pas tout boulevers, elle a remis quelques choses  leur places. Notamment la sur estimation du aux multiples spculations boursires et financires.


Les pauvres petits il ont plus quoi manger, comme dirait un de mes collgues, je propose qu'on organise un *milliardairethon* pour leur venir en aide ?

----------


## Lyche

Je n'ai pas mis ce texte pour les plaindre, au contraire, c'est une forme d'extase. J'aime bien voir que les spculations boursires abusives qui se sont cass la gueule ont fait du mal  d'autres qu'aux petites porteurs, mme si, pour eux, ce n'est rien..

----------


## Jcpan

Bonjour

Dsol je dterre ce sujet. ::zoubi:: 
Alors sentez vous encore la crise ? elle plus forte ? moin forte ? 

A+

----------


## Lung

Plus forte.
Les effets se font de plus en plus sentir.

----------


## Louis Griffont

La fin de crise est arrive... pour les financiers. 

La crise va s'intensifier pour les employs, ouvriers et consorts !

----------


## zandru

De plus en plus !

De moins en moins de nouveau projet, on commence  avoir des personnes en cong impos...

----------


## Jcpan

> De plus en plus !
> 
> De moins en moins de nouveau projet, on commence  avoir des personnes en cong impos...


Meme situation  ::sleep::

----------

